# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  novi partner - otvarate li vrata srca?

## Stea

U zadnje vrijeme postajem tako osamljena. Navečer, kad djeca legnu i bude tišina, kad osjetim opuštanje u kostima i smijem si dozvoliti osjet umora e onda bih i ja neki zagrljaj....   :Saint:  

Ali iskreno, ne znam kakav treba biti taj muškarac. Ne primjećujem nikog, niti stignem ali bi me veselilo.... Mislim da nemam više vjere...  :/ 

Jeste imale krize? Da se ipak zabijem u frižider?

----------


## mandarina

uh ja sam definitivno jadnija.ja mastam o zagrljaju mm-a.nemogu zamisliti da ga vise nikad necu poljubiti,zagrliti,primiti za ruku onako..draga Stea prvo sama sebi moras pruziti sansu,dati si priliku da ti se neko novi svidi,otvoriti vrata svoga srca  :Kiss:

----------


## @n@

Joj, cure...   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## sorciere

ja sam cijepljena   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...

kad se konačno dočepam malo mira - mislim si  - ajme, kak sam sretna jer mi ga nema ko remetiti...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nessa

može pitanje,možda je i glupo al ne znam šta da napravim, kada ste vi shvatile da vam se brak raspada

----------


## jassi

onda kas si osjetila da nesto ne valja a nisi  si htjela to priznati....i onda se to razvlaci dok onaj s vise motiva ne ode a onaj drugi ostane i pati,

to se uvijek osijeti,neka nije isto a kao da je isto.....
i kad se postavi pitanje slijedi tisina-koja kratko traje,jer taj netko koji vise ne voli ili ima drugu tajnu vezu ili jednostavno ne zeli biti vise tu-----konacno moze reci da je kraj...


ja sam dugo znala no nisam si priznala-govorila sam to je jer je dosla beba....e nije bila beba vec izblajhana mica i vecim cicama i manje nervozna od mene s upaljenim cicama i vise sluha za njega....

no kad sam konacno pitala...jedva je docekao da mi kaze kako ista postoji....i za par dana je iselio  u sekundi-jos je po skrivecki vukao butelje vina i mirosne svijece-MOJE!!!!,kak bi ugodjaj napravio s kokom


i nikada se ne zakrpaju takve stvari

kad se izlijecis...ne znam,ja sam zalijecena,polucjepljena ( sorcika   :Kiss:   ),napuknuta jos uvijek-ali sam i odahnula


ako pitas kako smo znale..................dal ti nesto mislis da je cudno.........zasto si postavila pitanje:...........................


 :Love:

----------


## jassi

sorcika a di kupim cjepivo da bum skroz zdrava  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## sorciere

> sorcika a di kupim cjepivo da bum skroz zdrava


kućna radinost   :Grin:  ... 

počneš se baviti svim stvarima koje su te nekad zanimale, a za njih nisi imala vremena... mic po mic - toliko se time zabaviš - da ti vremena počne i faliti.   :Wink:  

a kak buš ga onda odvajala za meri cetinić (u prolazu   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## jassi

cuj ti....cjepila te bum ja kad dojdes na kavu od tog tvog jezika......  :Razz:

----------


## nessa

jassi mali ti je presladak i priznajem da ti se divim kako si to sve izdržala    :Smile:   a ne znam šta da kažem tješim se da je sutra novi dan i da će bit bolje

----------


## jassi

dan ce sutrasnji biti onakav vecim djelom kakvim ga sama napravis a manjim kako dozvolis drugima da ga dorade. svejedno zelim da ti bude lijep ,ugodan,pravedan.....


hvala na komplimentima za mog maloga
kako sam izdrzala...nema tu puno divljenja----onako kao mnogo njih ovdije mila  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

> tješim se da je sutra novi dan i da će bit bolje


oj draga, da se skarlet o hara tješila - teško da bi nešto napravila u životu   :Grin:  .

sutra JE novi dan, prestani se tješiti - i podigni glavu. pogled u nebo puno je ljepši od onog kad gledaš u cipele!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## jassi

jos ne spavas vjestice  :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

> jos ne spavas vjestice


solidarno bdijem, dok kikica uči kemiju   :Grin:  ... al ne bum još dugo...   :Coffee:

----------


## jassi

solidarno sisaj u krevet i pustaj kikicu na miru-----strazo nemilosrdna u koznim hlacama i minjolama  :Razz:  

odoh ja leci....umrla osd umora


pozdrav svima koji slute ili ne ...........
kak vjestica kaze bolje gledati gore nego u cipele........  :Love:

----------


## nessa

svjesna sam ja toga al kako se kaže triba stat na balun i okrenit stranicu a to još nisam spremna

----------


## Stea

Sorci kužim ja tebe, al zar ti nikad ne fali? Povremeno barem. Eto sve sam si doma posložila i konce više manje držim u rukama i onda kad klinci odu kod tate.... 

Ima negdje za naručiti?  :Grin:

----------


## jassi

ak se narucuje tu sam koke :D  :D  :D  :D  ja bi komada 2 za pocetak --visina cca 2 m, tezina cca 90 kg, oke lijepe,osmijeh,zubi,,ruke dame stisne,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  njam

ma fali svakome jasno,no naucis se zivjeti nekako...kako ne bi falilo,pa svi vole zagrljaj,popricati,sam da si pored nekoga u tisini...ok sorcika je poseban kov-znam ja  :Razz:  , no ispod svega sigurno i njoj fali a ja bum ju naterala da prizna ( znas sorcika mila onaj moj ormar u hodniku....pa sve vezano za njega......  :Mad:   :Laughing:  )


a stati na loptu- e to je najteze jer nije jednostavno biti sam...cuj mene kad je idiot prije spremil u bolnicu ja sam razmisljala dal da ga ostavim il da mu oprostim-ali sam brzo smislila i pobacala mu sve stvari i polomila i otisla zauvijek i ostavila mu i lovu i moj nakit i auto i stan iznajmljen sve......moj mir je najvrijedniji....
to je moje misljenje i ne zelim da utice na necije odluka

----------


## Stea

E ak nađem di se naručuje, javim... Meni za sada treba takav kak si rekla Jassi ali jedan... I to otprilike tri puta tjedno na pola sata da me pospremi u krevet.   :Grin:  

Neću da mi ostavlja tragove po kuhinji i kupaonici....

----------


## jassi

ok jedan moze- dva sam stavila da se izabere  :Grin:   bolji  :Laughing:  

kaj na pol sata-pa toliko mi traju pripreme  :Laughing:  

ispod dve vure pospremanja na spavanje ne priznajem

ok otvaramo aukciju............
dajte  sve slobodne prijavite  :Razz:

----------


## nessa

Evo iman ja da prijavim par slobodnih   :Smile:   nisu loši momci   :Saint:

----------


## jassi

daj fotkr pa da krene aukcija  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## nessa

vrlo rado al zar misliš da smin imat fotke drugih muškaraca muž mi je i ovako posesivno ljubomoran   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jassi

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  je kaj da delamo onda-na nevidjeno  :Razz:

----------


## Stea

> kaj na pol sata-pa toliko mi traju pripreme


Ne znam na kaj ti ciljaš   :Grin:  Ja bi doslovno pospremanje u krevet.

A za vikende kad su klinci kod tate.... to je nešto drugo  8)

----------


## jassi

nemoj ti meni ne zna...znas to dobro kaj ja mislim-poravnati plahte i jastuke,deke,poplune.................kak vec to ide

pa pidjame sloziti........  :Razz:  

drago mi je da smo malo dali veseliji ton ovdje
ne zelim da sudionice ove teme se osjecaju zakinuto ili sl....moramo se veseliti i saliti jer su razlazi,prevare,samovanja i sl jako teske stvari i tesko se ljudi nose s tiime.zato kad god mozete  nasalite se mile moje ili se tu malo pozalite i rasplacite pa cemo vas mi pola ili skroz rehabilitirane oporavljati nasim cerekanjem
svakako imate i dalje moju podrsku 

a da i najjaci pozdrav

KISSY KISSY  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> Sorci kužim ja tebe, al zar ti nikad ne fali? Povremeno barem.


ženo - divim ti se što me kužiš!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
zato što često ja ne kužim samu sebe...  :?  :? 
jer mi stvarno NE fali...   :Raspa:   :Grin:

----------


## lucky day

> Neću da mi ostavlja tragove po kuhinji i kupaonici....


vis' tu si upiknula poantu po meni...

mogu ja otvoriti srce al ne mogu kuhinju i kupaonicu...   :Laughing:  

a to su mi jednako sveti teritoriji kao i srce...

a da ne velim - luka...

trenutno sam u tajnoj ljubavnoj vezi sama sa sobom... i mogu reci da je zarazna i da se jako lijepo odrazava na moj zivot...
znam duboko da - kad se ta veza ustabili i dozrije - vanjska ljubav je neminovna...

ali nije da nema suza ponekad... i osjecaja osamljenosti... 
i da ih nece biti cak i kad ab-fab lik dojase pod moj prozor na bijelom konju...  
nemam trenutno staju za konja...  :Grin:

----------


## nessa

ja bi se ipak malo požalila pošto još nisam rastavljena al gotovo svakodnevno razmišljam o tome, problem je u tome šta MM ne vidi problem njemu je sve ok a ja patim jer se trudim razgovarat s njim al on ili šuti ili plane bez pokušavanja da normalno popriča a da sad kažem i problem- njegov dan se sastoji od posla od 8-17h ruča na gotovo naravno,poigra s malom uru i izađe do npr.ponoć, vikende skoro prespava jer on se triba odmorit a di sam u svemu tome ja ili mala kojoj naravno fali otac? Često se zapitam jel to možda normalno ponašanje,  jel ja stvaram problem ili to stvarno je? sorry ako sam vas upilala al tribalo mi je ovo jadanje   :Kiss:

----------


## jassi

nisi upilila i nije jadanje. dal je normalno necu komentirati ali nije u redu po mome.....
dal se on spreman mijenjati ne znam....a zakaj plane  ak si je organizirao vrijeme tako i jos odmara vikendom...ma bi ja sklopila krevet skup s njim i napolje pa neka odmara  :Mad:  

sorry
kako se ti osjecas u svemu tome? dal ti odgovara to ili ne? lakoje napisati meni takvo pitanje...no u bitidal si spremna tako i dalje zivjeti ili zelispromjene i dal su moguce ili se zelis maknuti i poceti nesto drugo....moras polako izvagati da bude dobro djetetu ,tebi  pa onda i ostalima

opet moje misljenje

----------


## nessa

normalno da mi to njegovo ponašanje ne odgovara i želim promjene al onda stanem i promislim da ja nisam bila svetica prije braka dok smo bili u vezi nisam varala al sam izlazila i oboje znamo da smo se vjenčali zbog djeteta -ne znam di mi je bila pamet valjda hormoni,pritisak okoline itd.- al dokle ispaštat za neke stvari koje si napravija amo reć krivo a odlučivanjem na brak je krenija naprid 
 p.s. kad prikrdaši sa spavanjem malo mi fali da ga ne tresnem tavom u glavu   :Laughing:

----------


## danielica

> Stea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Neću da mi ostavlja tragove po kuhinji i kupaonici....
> 
> 
> vis' tu si upiknula poantu po meni...
> 
> mogu ja otvoriti srce al ne mogu kuhinju i kupaonicu...   
> ...


kao da mi citas misli   :Laughing:  
ja sam svu svoju energiju zivota usmjerila na svoje dijete i svoj posao i jednostavno ne dopustam si da se deprimiram, iako je ponekad u tisini sobe samoca tako bolna....
tjesim se sto sam mlada i sto cu jos relativno biti mlada kad dijete malo poraste i kad se budem mogla vise posvetiti takvim stvarima jer me sada ona najvise treba

----------


## jassi

nemoj tavom...slucajno po njemu otresi krpu s kojom brises prasinu ili mu usisavaj kod glave 


a prije braka -to nema veze
sad se sve desava u braku-zajednica vas troje-dakle svi sudjelujete i kraj


udaja radi djeteta.....ne znam sta bi ti rekla na to........ja osobno ne bi ali mnogi jesu

----------


## danielica

draga [b]nessa*, i ja sam imala jednog slicnog takvog koji je u cijeloj prici bio tako sebican, sve se vrtilo oko njegovog posla, njegovog zdravlja, njegovog odmora i njegovih izlazaka koji su ponekad trajali i po tri dana bez javljanja. pokusaji razgovora bili su bezuspjesni i cesto je vikao na mene da ga ne razumijem kako je njemu tesko  :/*

----------


## Stea

[quote="jassi"]nemoj ti meni ne zna...znas to dobro kaj ja mislim-poravnati plahte i jastuke,deke,poplune.................kak vec to ide

pa pidjame sloziti........  :Razz:  
quote]

Ma preko tjedna nemam vremena nego cca pola sata pa da se srušim u taj krevet. 

Ali vikendom kad sam solo.... mogla bih slagati posteljinu cijelu noć al mi samoj dosadno.... 8)

----------


## zizi

nessa, jel vam tako oduvijek?

Jel' se promijenio on i postao takav ili si se promijenila ti i želiš nešto više? Što vas je promijenilo? Kada? Postavljaj si pitanja, u njima ćeš često pronaći i sam odgovor. 

Ja ipak navijam za vas, (  :Heart:  vjerujem u ljubav i dalje  :Heart:  ), i ne odustaj prelako. Pokušajte razgovarati, iskreno mu reci da ne možeš i/ili ne želiš više tako. Ja sam saznala za svog ubm da je 'nesretan' kad je već bilo prekasno. Možda nam nije ni bilo pomoći, ali bila sam jako ljuta jer nam nije dao ni šansu.

Sretno   :Love:   !

p.s. Nije lako biti sam, ali samo ti možeš dovoljno dobro procijeniti situaciju i odlučiti što je bolje za tebe.

----------


## nessa

ma bučila sam mu kraj glave x puta čuje on sve al neće da se digne,a da ne poludim jer nema ništa od toga izađem s malom vani, a dosta puta pretjera s tim spavanjem do 17h i subotu i nedilju ja poludim al samo pita di je problem    :Evil or Very Mad:   a svaka svađa završava njegovim pianjem oćemo se razvest? 
Kad sam svatila da ovo više nema smisla rekla sam mu da oćemo i još je više poludija pa sad ti budi pametan ja baš i nisam

----------


## danielica

bome, nisu tom liku sve na broju...  :Nope:

----------


## jassi

e pa onda mu jednom kad to pita reci OCEMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pa da vidis...ili ce se mijenjati ili si dobila odgovor

ma i ja navijam za razgovor i rijesavanje problema...ali mislim da to pali kada su obje strane spremne se mijenjat i prilagoditi i sacuvati se,no kada jedan zeli a drugi ne...iz iskustva znam da nista,ali bas nista nemoze zadrzati ih na okupu,
u svakom slucaju zelim sretan zavrsetak kako god zavrsilo  :Heart:

----------


## nessa

ja znam da sam se prominila ponajviše me prominila moja mrvica koja je božićno čudo kako nam je doktor rekao-zastoj u rastu- i onda ta pusta borba s njom gluhoća na jedno uho,rupa na srcu, fizijatri itd većinom sam sama to prolazila on je radija i tu sam bila sama šta bi trebalo bit normalno da je on uz tebe al eto, razgovaram s njim al prije bi mi zid odgovorija na neka pitanja težak je ajme a meni treba potpora a ne da odgajam 2 djece

----------


## jassi

sve si rekla mila

----------


## nessa

znam da jesam treba samo napravit taj korak al ima i dobrih dana dal da se vatam za te dane ili je svatko zaslužija malo više od toga

----------


## jassi

zasluzujes vise,puno svise,svi zasluzuju vise, tj dovoljno za srecu ali ti nitko ne moze reci dal da se hvatas ili ne za slamku....dal zelis visiti na slamki ili ne........

to je puno pitanja...ti trebas dati odgovor mila

----------


## nessa

iaman odgovor na sva moja pitanja i znam šta hoću al onda me opali realnost podstanarstvo,financije itd. a ja još vjerujem u onu pravu ljubav možda malo staromodno al eto svjesna sam da je u mom braku nema jer da je ima odnosi bi bili puno bolji
p.s hvala vam na podršci  :D

----------


## Stea

:Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

Ah zašto uvijek mora biti tako komplicirano?

----------


## nessa

Stea kakvo je tvoje iskustvo možda si i pisala al nedavno sam se priključila pa ne znam

----------


## Stea

Ha... mogla bih reći - malo benignije od dosta cura ovdje prisutnih... Zamolila sam ga da ode kad više nisam mogla leći u krevet kraj njega. Nije bilo treće osobe u našem braku. To mi se sad čini da sam kao kvočka izbacila iz gnijezda dijete za koje sam procijenila da može živjeti samo. Eto takav je bio doma - treće dijete. 

Ljubavi je nestalo dosta prije tog samog događaja.... A zato sad već plačem da bih neke ruke za zagrljaj - ali isključivo pod mojim uvjetima. 

Draga, bilo je komplicirano, ali nismo imali dodatnih problema. Zdravlje djece je najveće blago i svaki dan mislim kako je dobro što su mi zdravi i što imam di bit. Onda mi neće biti teško raditi i priskrbiti i istrčati i podmetnut leđa. Uh samo da dan traje malo dulje...

----------


## nessa

e to je imat hrabrosti ja je neman skupljan je   :Laughing:  
kako ti je on to prihvatija i koliko imaš djece ako smin pitat

----------


## jassi

ma kaj podstanarstvo i financije....sve se zgura, ja nisam podstanar al sam ostala s kreditom za stan i auto,krediti od namjestaja,hebena osiguranja,.....kad to zbrojim prvog je prek moje place a jos nisam platil arezije,hranu,lijekove,garderobu i sl...pa se snalazim  pomalo,toni i ja izgledamo pristojno....

----------


## nessa

evo da vas obavjesti M mi je upravo obznanio da živimoskupa al odvojenim životima da mi je znat koliko će ga ta odluka držat obično ne potraje dva dana al mi se čini ozbiljan ovaj put ne znam šta da radim

----------


## jassi

draga ajde sada polako.unaprijed cu se ispricati na svojim rijecima-ali zar bi ti zaista mogla zivjeti skupa u stanu odvojenim zivotom s nekim ko je otac tvog djeteta i netko koga si volila i ko te volio :shock: 
daj polako razmisli
ja sad govorim od sebe same-ja ne bi ni trenutka vise bila blizu. dal imas roditelje i braci di bi mogla privremeno '?  da li radis? 
ne znam ali ta izjava je pomalo ponizavajuca.kaj da ste skupa,on da se vucara okolo a da ti i dalje vodis kucanstvo....e pa kucne pomocnice i sl zene se skupo placaju  :Mad:  

ja te podrzavam u svemu sto napravis ako je za tvoje dobro...no razmisli

----------


## sorciere

> evo da vas obavjesti M mi je upravo obznanio da živimoskupa al odvojenim životima


 :shock: 

a u čijem životu živi vaše dijete?   :Mad:   jel i taj dio objasnio?   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jassi

pa valjda dijete u svom :shock: 
kaj pitas opce........kakve su to izjave molim te....nemoj me opet povlaciti za jezik jer bu nakon nas opet zatvorili topik,,,,
daj reci kaj to znaci skupa ziviti odvojeni zivot....kaj bu se i brak konzumiral u istom krevetu ali odvojeno ....ili kaj??? bu nova koka dolazila na rucak .....evo pocela sam  :Mad:

----------


## nessa

ova njegova odluka nije prvi put svaki se pu predomisli al ja to više ne mogu trpit, moji roditelji su razvedeni a mama i sestra žive u podstanarima tako da neman di al reka je on da će otić ako ja to želim,ne radim na produženom sam porodiljnome kad promislim financijski bi izgurala al sve mi se čini da je ovi put to to 
kaže da ostaje zbog male da mi pomogne da mu ne moran kuvat itd. da će sam    :/

----------


## jassi

a kaj da ti pomogne oko male????????
ikad skuhas on enece uzeti i jesti.....


daj

----------


## nessa

znam i sama da to neće funkcionirat al eto vidit ću ovi tjedan kako će ić pa ću odlučit najgore mi je šta će sad maloj rođendan pa božić ne znam kako to prebrodit

----------


## jassi

i ja sam imala takav prvi bozic mog djeteta i prvi rockas koji je 05.01....... pa si misli koliko sam tulila i plakala...a sada jedva cekamo nase bozice,rockase,borove,poklone,torte.......mi imamo najljepse dogadjaje skupa  :Smile:  

a oni koji su otisli ponekad

nije lako,ali  vrijedi

----------


## nessa

ja i mala se odlično slažemo jako je veselo dijete sve radimo zajedno iako nema još 2g. a čim smo svi na okupu to je ajme rijetko je koji put lipo npr.jučer ja i on se prepiremo a ona uzima fifi i narcisu-najdraže igračke- i glumi da plešu prvo njemu pa meni to me zamislilo zar nam dite mora govorit da mu je teško i da želi da prestanemo a to je upravo ta poruka

----------


## jassi

upravo....zeli da se bavite njome a ne da urlate i uzenmirujete ju.kad je stobom nema urlanja i stresa...kad se svadis s muzem mala kuzi da nesto nije u redu i pokusava vas navesti da prestanete s tim...zar ti to nije dovolan signal

----------


## nessa

trudila sam se da se ne svađamo isprid nje al sad više ne biramo vrime znam da je to signal a dica su nekad pametnija od nas sve skuže 
idem prespavat iako ne znam kako al moram sutra imam pregled sa malom i odluku kad će joj ugrađivat cjevčice i vadit treći krajnik 
 hvala na savjetima i podršci     :Kiss:

----------


## jassi

drzi se  :Love:

----------


## Audrey

Zajedno, a odvojenim životima... pa tako ste do sad živjeli, koliko sam shvatila. Tom izjavom on ti poručuje 'ja ću nastaviti kao do sada, a ti me nemoj više zaj... jer sam JA rekao da više ne živim život s tobom'.
Za tebe i dijete se tu ništa nabolje ne mijenja. Mislim da su daljnji razgovori uzaludno rasipanje energije i živaca, ovdje treba konkretna akcija.
A ako ti smijem to reći, ja u njegovim postupcima ne vidim išta ljubavi prema tebi, a nažalost niti previše prema djetetu. Možda će je više voljeti kad će je morati istrpiti dva puta tjedno po sat vremena, nego sad kad mu ne da spavati i 'disati'. Na žalost, znam muške koji su bolji očevi svojoj djeci sad kad više ne žive s njima.

----------


## nessa

jutros sam mu rekla da iseli da to tako neće ić pa je poludija da šta mu ne dam vrimena da se malo sredi ka da šta san to tako ozbiljno svatila kad se on želi potrudit a ja bi najrađe iskočila iz kože jer mi je pun kufer pripucavanja jer znam da će sad bit ok misec dana-ako i toliko- pa opet na staro :/

----------


## jassi

ma neka se iseli,pa onda neka se skulira i pokaze tako dobru volju,neka se prilagodjava i da ti razlog da se jos pomucis s njim.rekla sam ti da ce tako biti kada mu kazes. i on sad moze biti malo ok ali opet dal si spremna da 1 mj bude kao ok pa opet po starom-to je agonija mila. 
ajmo sad ukratko
dal osjecas da te voli?
dal mislis da te voli?
dal osjecas i mislis da ce biti drugacije?
dal mislis da ti dijete uziva u takvoj obitelji?
dal si spremna potrositi jos godine svog zivota na ustrb svog djeteta i sebe i riskirati da se nista ne promijeni?
dal zelis za sebe i dijete ovakav zivot?

----------


## nessa

moje je mišljenje da se on boji da neće nać nijednu da ga trpi pa ostaje s menom a i njegovi su rekli da se nema di vratit ako nas ostavi 
a dal možeš nekome svega i svačega izgovorit ako ga voliš ja nebi mogla a trpim svakakve riči od njega i posli kaže da u ljutnji reče šta ne misli a inače je malo nagao nije me udrija al zna krenit na mene 
i priti mi svime ako ga ostavim

----------


## jassi

kao prvo nije tvoj problem da se nema di vratiti...ciji bi bio da te on istjerava iz svoje kuce?
drugo to da si nece naci takvu drugu-opet njegov problem

trece neka ga mama i tata uzmu sebi
ako krene na tebe kaj ti to znaci-kaj oces zavrsiti u bolnici kao ja da shvatis da te ne voli?

prijeti se..neka se prijeti-lijepo ga prijavi policiji pa ce prestati


daj shvati da si jaca od njega pa da zato piri i prijeti

ma neka bude frajer,ode,ispuni obecanja i vrati se s razlogom da ga primis

u biti draga kaj ti zelis?????
ne kaj on zeli vec kaj ti zelis za dijete i sebe?

----------


## maxovamama

odgovori na ona gornja pitanja i tu ćeš naći rješenje za svoj problem.

Ne znam što čekaš, da padne prvi udarac, pa ćeš onda kao imati razlog za otići.
I sama kažeš da već nasrće na tebe, hej!!!!! Tko ima pravo tako ponižavati majku svoga djeteta. I to vjerojatno pred malom.
Šta misliš, kako će te ona doživljavati ako se to nastavi, ma ne mora ni biti fizičkog nasilja i ovo šta on radi je nasilje i te kakvo.
Pokaži joj da se boriš za sebe i za nju i vaš mir. Ti si njena zaštitnica i ona to i od tebe očekuje i treba.
A ti ćeš se već snaći draga, vidim da si jaka i da s djetetom već prolaziš teške trenutke, bolnice. 

Pamet u glavu i sretno!!!

----------


## jassi

potpisuje sve

----------


## nessa

sve je to meni jasno , u biti ga žalim a nekad bi i volila da me udre pa da znam da je to stvarno to i bez problema bi ga izbacila, a ovako mislim da sam to zaslužila zbog prošlosti i jer nema povjerenja u mene mojom krivicom ispustila sam i još ispuštam dušu da vratim to povjerenje al ništa od toga 
a baš završit u bolnicu kao ti nebi tila pa šta je bilo ako smin pitat

----------


## jassi

jako me je volio ali ako npr klopa nije bil apo  njegovom,ili ako se program promjenio  ili u razgovoru nekaj nije bilo po njegovom.........svasta se desilo,gutala sam cak 7 godina dok me nije onesvijestio od batina i dok mjesec dana nisam lezala kuci. a mislila sam da me voli i da vrijedi spasavati jer je nakon takvih stvari kupovao zlato,robu,vodio i njegovao...........
kad sam izasla iz bolnice ostavila sam mu sve zlato,vrijednosti,auto...sve i nikad ga nisam vidjela,prijetio da ce me tek sada ubit ,razbit...ali od toga nista...mada sam mjesecima s mamom isla do tranvaja i cekala me kad sam dolazila s posla

jel ti to treba mila?
kreni dalje mila

ja sam nakon toa upoznala tatu mog antonia i onje bio moj melem i izvuko me iz tog prioda.............

ne teba ti sve to. krenulo je svadjama,unosenjem u lice i kretanjem prema meni......................

----------


## nessa

ža mi je šta si sve to prošla hrabra si   :Sad:  
moj zna da digne ruku na mene da može skupit stvari i otić i tako bi mu bilo davno sam mu to rekla al kako meni moja mama kaže draga ovo je psihičko zlostavljane i u pravu je 
danas ću s njim razgovarat volila bi da možemo to rješit mirnim putem   :Laughing:

----------


## Audrey

nessa, ma zbog koje mrkle prošlosti ti predbacuje   :Evil or Very Mad:  ?!

Citiram te: ' ... ja nisam bila svetica prije braka dok smo bili u vezi nisam varala al sam izlazila ...'

Predbacuje ti tvoj život PRIJE njega, i to mu je bitnije od onoga kakva si sad: vjerna supruga i požrtvovna majka koja se bori i brine o svom djetetu sa srčanom manom i gluhoćom  :shock: ?! Ma daj...

Ja u bliskoj obitelji imam patološki ljubomornu osobu, i takvu koja se stalno osvrtala na prošlost, i život s takvom osobom je pakao, i zaklela sam se da moja djeca nikad neće čuti i vidjeti što sam ja morala. Svaku takvu primjedbu sasijeci u korijenu, ako treba pokaži i u kom pravcu su mu vrata ako mu što ne paše, ali ne trpi, i nemoj dozvoliti da te ubijedi da ste ti i tvoja prošlost krivci što vam ne ide. I da nisi imala nikoga prije njega, našao bi on tebi grešku i nekoga na koga bi (bezrazložno) bio ljubomoran, a ti bi došla u situaciju da od straha ne pozdravljaš susjede, čak se ne družiš ni s muškim rođacima... vjeruj mi, znam...

----------


## jassi

bit jr da ne dovedes se u situaciju da digne ruku.

daj razmisli

----------


## nessa

hvala na savjetima razmišljam o svemu misecima i znam šta želim a opet me nešto koči a vi ste mi stvarno pomogle da malo sebi raščistim neke stvari u glavi  :?  :D 
i jeste vi našle koga da va malo upotpuni usamljenost

----------


## jassi

hehehe jesam-sama sebe  :Laughing:  
salu na stranu-ja osobno ocajno bi htjela imat nekoga uz sebe...nisam stvorena da budem jedinka oli mogu tako zivjeti. jos nisam nasla ali necu odustati.smatram da zasluzujem uz sebe nekoga kome ce stati do mene. i da bude uz mene i moga maloga......cuj imala sam par pokusaja.....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  trenutno ne bi orezultatima( sorcika se sad sigurno cereka) no vidjeti cemo kako ce se sve zavrsiti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

za sada solo mama  :Wink:

----------


## nessa

dobro je dok ih se može nać    :Rolling Eyes:  
današnja tragedija je da bi rijetko koji prihvatija dite koje nije njegovo 
osobno sam ih na malo naišla

----------


## jassi

polako prvo se ti sredi na bilo koji nacin....onda kreni dalje  :Smile:

----------


## nessa

to je normalno nisam ni mislila drukčije  :Smile:

----------


## jassi

sretno i javi se da cujemo kako ste dijete i ti  :Smile:

----------


## Stea

Draga nessi, ajde fino pročitaj svoje postove od početka do kraja pa malo razmisli a di si ti u tim svim postovima? 

Stalno kako on ovako, kako on onako.... Misli malo a kako si ti u svemu tome i što hoćeš dalje. Onda ćeš mu znat objasnit sa par riječi tako da razumije - il ga hoćeš pod određenim uvjetima i popriličnim preokretom u glavi, il ga fino zamoliš da spakira krpice i nađe mjesto gdje će moći biti centar svijeta. 

Psihičko maltretiranje može biti strašno i svaka riječ koju ti na finjaka uputi zapravo samo smanjuje tvoje samopouzdanje i misliš da bez njega kao oslonca nećeš moći dočekati sljedeći dan. KRIVO! Ti si ta koja otvara oči i razmišlja o doktorima i dijagnozama, što treba kupiti za ručak, di se nalazi njena najdraža igračka  da li je prerasla cipele i da ne nabrajam. Pa moj BM nije znao niti kak se zovu frendovi od klinaca (dvoje ih imam - pitala si). 

Nikad nisam bila za opciju "spakiraj mu kofere i izbaci ga van" radi djece. Čekala sam dvije godine u nemogućim psihičkim odnosima da bi našao stan i odselio i barem jednom tjedno imala krizu da bih doslovno rezala žile ali srećom su stradavali samo tanjuri. Nije mi žao zbog toga jer su djeca bila dovoljno velika (8 i 10 godina tada, 12 i 10 sada) da razumiju. Na kraju se nismo niti svađali, nismo niti pričali, jedino sam svaki dan cvilila nek odseli. Čak smo imali i odvjetnike koji su pisali prijedloge za sporazumni a spavali u istom krevetu.... 

Sad kad se osvrnem, mislim da je jedini razlog svega toga što sam mu dala da me psihički zlostavlja, da se sama sebi smanjim na veličinu mikrona i da mislim kak sam totalno nesposobna. Zato sam trpila sve to. Iz čistog straha. Da sam onda znala....  :Rolling Eyes:  

A tebi samo   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Stea

Ma nisam nikog našla da mi popuni mjesto između mog jastuka i zida.... Mislim, da mi pomogne slagati posteljinu i piđamu.... A nisam niti pokušavala... Zato  cvilim na forumu da mi neko napiše formulu...   :Embarassed:

----------


## nessa

malo teže je stvari sa papira predočit u djela tek kad i ptice na grani sve skuže onda se pomaknemo a valjda nam je horoskop takav  :Laughing:  
ja najbolje dajem savjete drugima a sebi nikako,evo npr. imam priju koja živi sa nevjenčanim mužem kad je imala jedno dite a ja još bila slobodna rekla sam joj da ga ostavi jer je tuka itd. nakon 3 g.danas još živi s nji i treće dijete je na putu pa sad ti budi pametan malo joj se on popravija al nšta značajno :?

----------


## sorciere

> Ma nisam nikog našla da mi popuni mjesto između mog jastuka i zida.... Mislim, da mi pomogne slagati posteljinu i piđamu.... A nisam niti pokušavala... Zato  cvilim na forumu da mi neko napiše formulu...


udomi mačku...   :Grin:  

ona će leći na mjesto koje te boli, pustit će te da spavaš kad želiš, jesti će sve vrste viskasa i neće prigovarati ...   :Wink:

----------


## Stea

Znaš Sorci, svaka čast mačkama i drage su mi, al ja bih ipak muškarca 8)

----------


## sorciere

> Znaš Sorci, svaka čast mačkama i drage su mi, al ja bih ipak *muškarca* 8)


tjah... sretno u potrazi... ne vidjeh godinama takav primjerak...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

(za mene su muško i muškarac - dvije potpuno različite kategorije   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Stea

Znam ja o čem pričam.... da, da muškarac....    :Rolling Eyes:  

Kaj nemam šanse? Da odustanem?   :Sad:

----------


## sorciere

> Znam ja o čem pričam.... da, da muškarac....


da, da... uzmite coldrex...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

punu šaku.... da ne boli....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> punu šaku.... da ne boli....


idem tražit dva kamena da se izdrogiram ko mujo...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Znaš, al to mi je za večeras.  :Grin:  

Sutra krećem u potragu za pravim muškarcem. Za početak ponoviti gradivo iz Cohelovih 11 minuta.... Ili još bolje Ljubav u doba kolere. Tak da se ne rasplačem od jada kod prvog pokušaja   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lucky day

> Sutra krećem u potragu za pravim muškarcem. Za početak ponoviti gradivo iz Cohelovih 11 minuta.... Ili još bolje Ljubav u doba kolere. Tak da se ne rasplačem od jada kod prvog pokušaja


ja bas imala svoj prvi izlazak u cetvrtak ... prvi puta luka bio sa sittericom...
reci cu jedno: kad ides samo da se dobro zabavis, popricas sa dragim ljudima, promjenis atmosferu, osjetis malo duha svoje mladosti - zracis da ih jos moras tjerati od sebe...

meni, kao sto sam napisala, ulov uopce ne zanima - ali komplimenti bome pasuuu... i jos je bivsi bio tamo radio zvuk na koncertu - zelen od muke...   :Grin:

----------


## rinama

Ja bi sad rekla nekaj pametno na sve ovo, ali sam još pod dojmom i "slinim" pokazali su nastup stripera negdje u Zagrebu, malo je reći da sam ugodno iznenađena. Možda na nešto takvo otić? Jel bio netko već?

----------


## Stea

Mislim da je tako nešto u Sokolu. Nisam bila... sve me strah. Mogla bih se raspametiti...  :D  :D   :Laughing:

----------


## maxovamama

he, he. Bila ja u Sokolu prije nekih desetak godina. Isto tak nastupali neki striperi. Znate ko je urlao u prvim redovima? Sve redom žene od 35 na dalje(a bome je bilo i dosta starijih). Tada mi je to bilo jako smiješno, jer sam bila klinka, a sada mi se to čini kao odlična zabava i razbibriga.

Ali, kak su te žene vrištale, urlale, keljile lovu po frajerima, ono, ludnica!!!

----------


## Stea

> reci cu jedno: kad ides samo da se dobro zabavis, popricas sa dragim ljudima, promjenis atmosferu, osjetis malo duha svoje mladosti - zracis da ih jos moras tjerati od sebe...
> 
> meni, kao sto sam napisala, ulov uopce ne zanima - ali komplimenti bome pasuuu...


E to bi ja.... Ali sve moje frendice su u sretnim brakovima i nemaju potrebe za ženskim izlascima... (kakvo ja to društvo imam?!?  :Mad:  ) 

A di si ti to bila vani? Gdje izlaze ljudi koji imaju preko 35 a da ne nalete na svoje dijete    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ?

----------


## lucky day

> A di si ti to bila vani? Gdje izlaze ljudi koji imaju preko 35 a da ne nalete na svoje dijete      ?


ma ovdje ti je prica drugacija... puno vise se izlazi u 'poznijim' godinama...  ja sa nepunih 30 sam u zg medju starkeljama...
a ovdje sam taman...

bila sam na jednom vrlo zestokom rock koncertu...
poslije na r'n'r cagaoni u jednom alternativnom klubu...
:D 

vidis, ne znam gdje ovdje izlaze teenageri... vjerojatno tulumi i mainstream klubovi koji me ni malo ne zanimaju...
(ajd, mozda bi se na kakve zanimljive stripere i dala nagovoriti  :Grin:  )

----------


## sorciere

kaj još uvijek tražite komade???  :shock: 

 :Nope:

----------


## rinama

> kaj još uvijek tražite komade???  :shock:


A ti ko fol nebi rado pogledala jedan nastup stripera, aj priznaj, nemoraš sve, barem pola onog kaj ti se mota po glavi.  :Wink:

----------


## lucky day

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kaj još uvijek tražite komade???  :shock: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ti ko fol nebi rado pogledala jedan nastup stripera, aj priznaj, nemoraš sve, barem pola onog kaj ti se mota po glavi.


kak veli moj frend: 'fokusiraj se na OCI'   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kaj još uvijek tražite komade???  :shock: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ti ko fol nebi rado pogledala jedan nastup stripera, aj priznaj, nemoraš sve, barem pola onog kaj ti se mota po glavi.


pa ja znam kak muški izgledaju ispod gaća   ... zakaj bi plaćala ulaznicu da to gledam?   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

kaj mi se mota po glavi? dan godišnjeg odmora ...   :Grin:

----------


## rinama

Nepopravljiva, nebi priznala ni pod razno.
Ali ajde nek ti bude.   :Razz:  
To bi samo ja seksualno ugrožena rado išla gledat na pol gole frajere.

----------


## Stea

Pa ne mislim da si ugrožena   :Smile:  . I ja znam kaj je njima u gaćicama, ali bih isto uživala  u jednom takvom programu. 8)

----------


## rinama

Malo je reći "uživala". Ja si baš volim pogledati dobre komade. Istina, baš u zadnje vrijeme razmišljam kako muški u našim godinama jako slabo drže do svog izgleda. Odeš u grad, pa ono čekaš na semaforu ili na tram.stanici, pa malo škicam lijevo-desno i baš sam razočarana.
Ima onih mlađahnih vrlo,vrlo zgodnih, ali me ne zanima niš kaj je ispod 30.godina.

----------


## Stea

E da... dobro kažeš... Malo se dečki zapuste iza 30 ili rekla bih iza 35 (to je dob koja meni odgovara   :Grin:  )

Sad se sjetih dobaciti... BM je naglo počeo ići u teretanu i raditi neke čudne poteze na sebi... A kad sam ja spomenula takve akcije jadnostavno bi me ignorirao. Kao ono - prihvati me kakav jesam, a zakaj bi nešto mijenjao....  :?

----------


## jassi

nije me dugo bilo i vidim krenula tema drugim putem-trazenje frajera  :Laughing:  

aaaaaaaaaaaaa   drage moje kak ste posale lovci  :Laughing:  

no ja cu pricekati......a i striperi--kak sorci kaze znam kak to izgleda....ma gle ti njih  :Razz:

----------


## Stea

Jes jes....  :D  :D  :D 

Lovim sve u šesnaest....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Samo sam malo razočarana kak malo cura komentira.... Mislila sam da preboljevam i idem dalje   :Rolling Eyes:  

Jel to tako bude? Evo će godina dana od kako    :Crying or Very sad:  ....

----------


## newa

TRAŽI SE : 
frajer od 35-40 godina  (volim malo starije), ali prošlo bi i od 30 godina pa na dalje. Po mogućnosti da ne živi sa mamom i tatom, da je neoženjen i da nije neki gabor. 
E da, samnom u paketu dolazi i moj 3,5 godišnji sin   :Laughing:  
Punude primam na pp, stoga šaljite slike vaših poznanika, rođaka ili braće... samo ne bivših muževa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Eto nisi jedina kojoj je dosta samoće  8)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Ja sam fleksibilna... može od 30 do 40 god. Bez obaveza, situiran....

Da puno ne priča i da ima kondicije  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  

Slike na pp

----------


## newa

da da da da  kondicija!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
 toga se nisam sjetila  :Razz:

----------


## Stea

A tehnika????  i mašta????  :Embarassed:  

Neću ga nikad nać   :Sad:

----------


## newa

joj stea ne budi  tako izbirljiva...
već će se naći nešto  8)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Joj malo sam se zanijela....  :D  :D  :D 

Ide vikend, možda se nešto desi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## newa

možda i hoće ako izađeš van....  :Smile:

----------


## lucky day

> Joj malo sam se zanijela....  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> Ide vikend, možda se nešto desi


bas sam si razmisljala o ovom topicu danas - kako se casto neko ko zeli privuci novu osobu u zivot ustvari ide po shemi izlazaka...

da se razumijemo - nemam nista protiv te opvcije ali sam samo htjela dodati da je veca sansa za sresti neku kvalitetniju (bolje reci - prikladniju) osobu ako se krene raditi na sebi - u smislu bavljanja stvarima koje nas ispunjavaju ( a da ukljucuju djecu ali ne  nuzno)...

npr. ljude koje posao jako i duboko ispunjava - mogu tim putem naci nekoga ko im je kompatiblan...
ako si priustimo nekakve zanimljive radionice, tecajeve, izlete - bilo sto sto nas ispunjava - isto se moze 'dogoditi'...

mene je, jednom sam to mislim vec i napisala - 'napao' pre doba i pre zgodan lik bas na jednoj plesnoj radionici u njemackoj u petom mjesecu... po toj situaciji sam skuzila da sam sve samo ne spremna za kvalitetno otvaranje srca....
ali sam i skuzila da - ako ikad naleti neko ko ca me moci opet onako impresionirati kao m(b)m - to biti upravo na tom putu rada, voljenja, brige oko sebe i svojih interesa i zanimacija....

ovo pisem cisto da zene koje se osjecaju spremne za nesto novo mozda malo inspiriram na 'otvaranje vidika'... 
eto, pogotovo sto  u hr - nocni izlasci nude u principu samo 'barely legal' materijale...  :Grin:  
ali i da su skroz legalni - opet je pitanje koliko se fokusom na 'pecanje' samo na tim mjestima moze naci neko ko je 'emocionalno dostupan'...

opet, naravno, ako je samo pitanje usputnog seksa - to su prava mjesta za naci sto se zeli...

no topic je o otvaranju srca - a to je jedan puno osjetljiviji teritorij...
kojeg ja ne mogu niti zelim odvojiti od svog seksualnog zivota... pa se zato (svjesno) i ne upustam u avanture koje bi mene ili drugu osobu mogle povrijediti...

----------


## Stea

Apsolutno se slažem s tobom lucky.... Ali eto kak se ovaj topic razvijao, sve je manje bilo priče o stvarnom otvaranju srca i puštanju nekog unutra a više o nečem zamjenskom....   :Embarassed:  

Mislim da je prejak naslov. Ja osobno nisam za to spremna. Ma ni u peti...  :Grin:  

A isto dijelim mišljenje da imam veće šanse pogoditi pravu srodnu dušu u nekom dijelu svog svakodnevnog života.... 

Eto prošao vikend u zadaći, izradi figurica za Božić i ukrase (uh to me totalno opušta) i u dugim razgovorima s dragim osobama.... ma ne žalim se....

----------


## newa

Slažem se sa vama...
Ma ni ne planiram nekoga tražiti u birtiji...   :Laughing:  

No, moramo se malo zezati...da nebude sve tmurno na ovom forumu...

Pozdrav svima!!

----------


## white_musk

a kod sorci bi oglas izgledao ovako:

situirana i obrazovana brineta,jako otvorena i društvena,voli da putuje i upoznaje nove kulture kao i da isprobava nove stvari,
ima kćerku gimnazijalku,sportašicu i odlikašicu
jako čvrsto stoji sa obe noge u životu i na zemlji

ne traži nikog samo se hvali  :Grin:

----------


## newa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

joooooooooooooooooo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   e sad jedva cekam da se brineta ocituje  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
kaj bu perja na sve strane

sorcikaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa daj ih !!!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## newa

košava, košava košava....

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

sorci?

----------


## jassi

hihihihihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii joj kak jedva cekam  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> a kod sorci bi oglas izgledao ovako:
> 
> situirana i obrazovana brineta,jako otvorena i društvena,voli da putuje i upoznaje nove kulture kao i da isprobava nove stvari,
> ima kćerku gimnazijalku,sportašicu i odlikašicu
> jako čvrsto stoji sa obe noge u životu i na zemlji
> 
> ne traži nikog samo se hvali


idem ga odma objavit!!! 


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tweety

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a kod sorci bi oglas izgledao ovako:
> 
> situirana i obrazovana brineta,jako otvorena i društvena,voli da putuje i upoznaje nove kulture kao i da isprobava nove stvari,
> ima kćerku gimnazijalku,sportašicu i odlikašicu
> jako čvrsto stoji sa obe noge u životu i na zemlji
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

a di je perje :/  zakaj nitko nikog ne ganja :/  kaj nema akcije  :Razz:  


daj objavi i moj slican,no s naznakom na nervozu i malu alkaidu  :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

> a di je perje :/  zakaj nitko nikog ne ganja :/  kaj nema akcije


aaaaaaaa pa mi ti se mnogo volemo  :Kiss:

----------


## Stea

Prirodna plavuša, nježnog srca i dodira, želi upoznati isto takvog muškarca za neformalno slaganje kreveta. Četkicu za zube ne nudimo. 

Poželjno je da zna zabijat čavle u zid.   8)  

Sve ozbiljne ponude na šifru: volim sve što vole mladi   :Grin:

----------


## white_musk

Ako si iskren i pošten,nemaš ništa protiv alkaide,radiš u blondinofobičnom okruženju , smatraš da je manje i slađe,a nervozne ispade držiš za umjetnički eksprezionizam,javi se da ostarimo zajedno  :Grin:  

P.S.odgovaram samo na ozbiljne ponude,a neozbiljne ću tražit i naći, a kad vas nađem jao vam se!

----------


## white_musk

ovo je bilo za jassi
 :Kiss:

----------


## white_musk

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  white_musk prvotno napisa
> ...


samo se ti smiji,a čika Prota smišlja i za tebe nešto  :Raspa:

----------


## newa

Moramo se samo dogovoriti da objavimo u istim novinama....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Pa i ako se nađe koji mladoženja i javi se svima da ga možemo malo zaje....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   8)  8)

----------


## Stea

Da da   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

ha takva ti se cinim....hm ma u biti i moglo bi proc-----  :Razz:

----------


## Stea

> a di je perje :/  zakaj nitko nikog ne ganja :/  kaj nema akcije


Probala sam chat svojevremeno.... He. To je bilo zanimljivo iskustvo koje mi se nije dalo više ponavljati   :Laughing:

----------


## lucky day

lude ste cure s ovim oglasima...   :Laughing:  

stea, bas mi je drago za lijep vikend
ja sam pak cijeli vikend drmala po klaviru beethovenovu 'moonlight'sonatu i bacila se na chopinov 'fanasie impromptu op.66' - s tim cu vjerojtno zavesti kavog dedicu s tri prezivljena infarkta i cetvrtim na putu...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

> lude ste cure s ovim oglasima...   
> 
> stea, bas mi je drago za lijep vikend
> ja sam pak cijeli vikend drmala po klaviru beethovenovu 'moonlight'sonatu i bacila se na chopinov 'fanasie impromptu op.66' - s tim cu vjerojtno zavesti kavog dedicu s tri prezivljena infarkta i cetvrtim na putu...


Donald Trump has passed away!  :Grin:

----------


## Stea

> - s tim cu vjerojtno zavesti kavog dedicu s tri prezivljena infarkta i cetvrtim na putu...



Bar ćeš se moći pohvaliti da si tako vatrena mačka da je tip okinuo kod prvog poljupca  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .

----------


## white_musk

> lucky day prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  - s tim cu vjerojtno zavesti kavog dedicu s tri prezivljena infarkta i cetvrtim na putu...   
> 
> 
> 
> Bar ćeš se moći pohvaliti da si tako vatrena mačka da je tip okinuo kod prvog poljupca    .


reče plavuša * nježna* srca i dodira  :Grin:

----------


## Stea

Jes jes... takva sam   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mukica

ej uspaljenice - drz'te se teme!  :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> ej uspaljenice - drz'te se teme!


pa drže se teme. tema su komadi, i kak doć do njih... najbrže, najbezbolnije - i naravno - bez posljedica... 

(sebe izuzimam iz tražilice dotičnih, ali cure imaju bar još 10 godina da dođu na moje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## rinama

Jel to danas pun mjesec ili je vikend bio "zanimljiv"?

----------


## Stea

> (sebe izuzimam iz tražilice dotičnih, ali cure imaju bar još 10 godina da dođu na moje    ).


Joj draga, hvala ti kaj si i mene utrpala u tu grupu   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

A vikend je bio sjajan... kao i svi prije njega  8)

----------


## jassi

kaj je ono tema........................  :Razz:

----------


## newa

Novi partner draga....
Eto da se pohvalim. Imam  novog partnera za spavanje!
Nakon mede cocolina (onog iz omekšivača) na red je došao vojnik sa mačem!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
I svako malo me bocne po noći....   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
zavisi kako sin okrene ruku ( ne pušta ga ni dok spava)   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

:Laughing:  blago tebi-vitez!!!! san svake dijeve  ......oooo da je meni ....ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Stea

Ma jel ima bijelog konja?   :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

ma konja na svakom ćošku, a vitezovi su samo plastični  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## newa

zasada me samo vitez bode....
konj još nije došao na red   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

:Laughing:

----------


## zizi

Ja sam još jaaaako daleko od vaših razmišljanja. Trenutno razmišljam kao sorciere. (sorci  :Kiss:  ). 

Još se oporavljam od mubm. 
Bolje reći uživam u samoći i slobodi... (osim toga oko moje jednomjesečne Ane puno je manje posla nego oko muškarca   :Laughing:  )

No, rado  vas čitam, baš me uveseljavate  :Heart:  , a možda jednog dana, uskoro, svratim na ove stranice i dobro proučim vaše savjete.

Ovaj od lucky day mi se čini razuman:



> ako si priustimo nekakve zanimljive radionice, tecajeve, izlete - bilo sto sto nas ispunjava - isto se moze 'dogoditi'...

----------


## newa

ma moramo se malo zezati  :D

----------


## Stea

Daklem.. evo mogu biti malo ozbiljna. Prije spavanja si volim zamaštati neku ludu situaciju iz filma (btw onaj sinoć mi je baš dobro legao  :Smile:  ) i kak naletim na princa u nekoj bezveznoj situaciji.... Priznam, voljela bih da me trzne neki melodiozni muški glas na benziskoj pumpi i kaže "trebate pomoć?". A ja se skljokam jer mu na čelu piše "TVOJ".... I kak dobrodušno prihvatim.... i tako dalje   :Smile:  

Raspekmezit ću se... Il krećem pisati ljubiće... dobro mi je krenulo. 


E Zizi, klinci su ti prekrasni   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zizi

Stea, hvala!  :Love:

----------


## zizi

Kad smo kod ljubića, tamo obično neka povrijeđena djeva ne otvara srce nikome.
Onda se pojavi jedan potpuno drukčiji muškarac koji ju  _nikad_ ne bi povrijedio. Ona otvara vrata svog srca i sve naravno završava happy end-om. 
(ljubić?! - bolje reći SF!!!                 Ah, očito je ovo kod mene još stvarno malo prefriško  :Rolling Eyes: )


Preraste li zaista "vjeruj u ljubav, jer ljubav je sve...  :Sing: "  s godinama u " Ja u ljubav vjere nemam...  :Sing: "   ili ipak nije fora u godinama?

Kad voliš spreman si za kompromise, ponekad nesvjesno (ili svjesno  :/) izgubiš dio sebe. Ja sam 1. put od kad postojim (sitnih 31) 100% svoja i ne želim to izgubiti. 

Do nedavno sam vjerovala da nikad ne bih mogla biti sama (bez muškarca), a sad imam osjećaj da mi je moj bivši na neki način napravio uslugu i pomogao mi da pronađem sebe. (Još uvijek se tražim...  :Grin: )

Možda jednom stvarno i budem spremna na novu ljubav, u kojoj ću biti sposobna ostati svoja. 

A za sada ... taj osjećaj slobode... ma jednostavno uživam.   :Smile:

----------


## Stea

> Kad smo kod ljubića, tamo obično neka povrijeđena djeva ne otvara srce nikome.
> Onda se pojavi jedan potpuno drukčiji muškarac koji ju  _nikad_ ne bi povrijedio. Ona otvara vrata svog srca i sve naravno završava happy end-om.


... dok ne počne ostavljati gaće i čarape po kući   :Smile:  .

A ja sam tako zaljubljive prirode  :Grin:  . Fali mi objekt   :Grin:

----------


## newa

ja još uvijek nisam došla do konja....  :Laughing:  
kako je kod vas drage moje?

----------


## Stea

A niš. Još jedan vikend... 

Voljela bih napisati nešto drugo.... A oću sigurno, samo ne znam kad   :Grin:

----------


## jassi

vikend proveden u supi u pospremanju....ciscenje kuce......aaaaaaaaaaaaa,dobro bi dosao princ da potegne malo s konjem u spremanju  :Razz:

----------


## newa

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Taps:

----------


## jassi

da da dobro...............  :Razz:

----------


## lucky day

ja prosli cetvratak krenula na aikido!
za obranu od konja...  :Laughing:  

aaaaa - CA!   8)

----------


## jassi

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  ja bi to stela vidjeti  :Laughing:   :Razz:

----------


## newa

ideš lucky!!!  :Laughing:  
neka, za svaki slučaj... treba...treba....

----------


## Slavica

Treba, treba, jer nazalost nikada neznas, a ruzne stvari se ne desavaju nekom drugom   :Sad:  
Bravo za odluku   :Love:

----------


## lucky day

aime katastrofa - evo me sa treninga...

u jednom trenu mi je ucitelj pokazivao kolutove unatrag 'a la aikido'... ostali su klecali sa strane i gledali - dakle bila sam izlozena kao na pozornici   i - sto se dogodilo prilikom jednog koluta????

kuku-lele - izletio mi prdac!! :shock:  :Embarassed:   :Laughing:  

tamo su izleda imuni na to - al ja sam mislila u zemlju propast od muke...

dakle, hobiji na kojima se nesto slicno moze dogoditi (pogotovo nama kojima su dole misici malo slabiji od poroda) - definitivno nisu prikladni za 'lov'... 
drz'te se glasnih diskaca!   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

O, Boze......  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Tocno zamisljam scenu.

----------


## rinama

Niš se nemoj živcirati, malo je   :Embarassed:  , ali hebiga kao da oni nisu nikad prdnuli. Ti fino glavu gore i baš te briga.
Meni je bilo prošli tjedan na aerobicu neugodno jer sam imala podrapane tajice među nogama, a baš taj dan smo radili neke vježbe u dvoje. Pa se eto moja partnerica mogla nagledati mojih gaća. A kaj ja sad da napravim. Nisam stigla zašiti, a to su mi bile jedine čiste, one crne, a ispod bijele gaćice. Grdo, ali kaj je tu je.

----------


## zizi

> kuku-lele - izletio mi prdac!! :shock:


lucky day, točno kako si posložila smajliće: šok, malo se posramiš, a na kraju dobro nasmiješ...

i mi zajedno s tobom, pusa   :Kiss:

----------


## jassi

lucky draga ti si BOGINJA-nista to nije-ja kao bivsi fitness trener sam se naslusala muzike  :Laughing:  

samo naprijed mila

----------


## newa

ajme upišat ću se od smijeha!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

radila sam kao studentica u jednom butiku sportske opreme, gdje su stvarno dolazili mljac tipovi... 
i jednog dana.. bilo je ljeto i ulazna vrata otvorena i ja sam bila na drugom kraju radnje u svlačionici sjedila, jela burek i pila kolu, i pričala sa kolegicom.. tj dovikivala se jer je bila na drugom kraju radnje...
i uopće nisam čula da je netko ušao jer mi je zvučnik bio iznad glave.. i još buka izvana.. i ja se ustanem i krenem iz svlačionice i u hodu       tako svinjski podrignem jer sam mislila da smo same u radnji...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
kad ono dva tipa stoje i gledaju patike... :shock: 
 ne da sam umrla od stida....
i naravno svi smo umirali od smijeha...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Da ne skrećemo s teme. To je dokaz da si ljudsko biće. I ak naleti princ nek zna da imaš krmelje ujutro, da vjetriš crijeva i sve ostalo....  :Smile:  

Ja neko vrijeme išla na jogu... Čovječe nisam znala koje sve zvukove može tijelo proizvesti....   :Laughing:

----------


## lucky day

uh ajd sad mije jos lakse smijati se samoj sebi...
ne moram ni reci da mi se ta situacija cijli dan vrti pred ocima...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Da sam doma, sad bi ti nešto kopi-pejstala, neki dan sam nešto tražila na kompu i gotovo umrla kad sam to ponovo iskopala.
Ako ne bude nitko prije mene, zakeljit ću to popodne...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Ja neko vrijeme išla na jogu... Čovječe nisam znala koje sve zvukove može tijelo proizvesti....


Potpisujem.
I umirem od smijeha   :Laughing:

----------


## AdioMare

Btw, ja se zbog toga užasno bojim ići kod ginekologa, pogotovo nakon graha, a u prošloj trudnoći nema što me nije nadimalo  :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

ja sam imala isti problem u trudnoći i mislila sam da imam sve pod kontrolom dok jadni MM jednu noć u snu nije počeo da se dere:DOLE GASOVI!!!  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## newa

šta piše.... povećaj malo

----------


## Zorana

Meni je bilo super i kad sam tijekom ovog treceg poroda isto ispustila prdac. I onda kao lupnula vratima od kuhinjskog ormarica u nadi da babica nece povezati dva i dva.  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

Evo obećanja  :Grin:  :

_Jednog dana upoznala sam jednog divnog gospodina i zaljubila se. 
Kada je postalo jasno da ćemo se uzeti, odlučila sam da prestanem da jedem pasulj.

Nekoliko meseci kasnije, na moj rođendan, pokvario mi se auto dok sam se vraćala kući s posla. S obzirom da sam živela na selu, pozvala sam muža i rekla mu da ću kasniti, jer sam morala da odpešačim kući. Idući tako, uz put sam naišla na jednu malu krčmu iz koje se širio miris pasulja i ja jednostavno nisam mogla da odolim. Pošto sam imala pred sobom da prepešačim još kilometre i kilometre, predpostavila sam da ću se putem osloboditi svih nuspojava dok ne stignem kući. Ušla sam u krčmu i za čas posla sam "sredila" tri porcije pasulja. Kada sam nastavila da pešačim, potrudila sam se da oslobodim sav gas.

Kada sam stigla, moj muž je bio radostan što me vidi i veselo je rekao:
"Draga, imam iznenađenje za veceru!"

Zatim mi je stavio povez preko očiju i odveo me do stolice za stolom za večeravanje. Sela sam, i baš kad je hteo da mi skine povez, zazvonio je telefon. Naterao me je da mu obećam da neću dirati povez dok se ne vrati, i otišao da se javi.

Pasulj koji sam pojela je još uvek radio i pritisak je postao nepodnošljiv, tako da sam iskoristila priliku dok se moj muž ne vrati, nagla se na jednu stranu i 'pustila' jedan. Ne samo da je bio glasan, nego je i smrdeo kao kada kamion sa đubrivom, prolazeći pored pilane, pregazi tvora. 
Uzela sam salvetu s krila i žustro oduvala smrad. Zatim sam se nagla na drugu stranu i odvalila još tri. Smrad je bio gori od kuvanja kupusa. Naćulivši uši na telefonski razgovor u susednoj sobi, nastavila sam ovako da nižem narednih nekoliko minuta. Zadovoljstvo je bilo neopisivo. Kada je pozdravljanje preko telefona označilo kraj moje slobode, učinila sam još nekoliko bržih kružnih pokreta salvetom da razduvam sve, vratila salvetu na krilo i uz osećaj zadovoljstva i olakšanja, spustila ruke na krilo. Lice mi je sigurno odavalo najneviniji moguć izraz kada se moj muž vratio i izvinuo što se tako dugo zadržao. Pitao me jesam li virila a ja sam ga uverila da nisam. U tom trenutku, skinuo mi je povez i dvanaest gostiju koji su sedeli za stolom u glas je uzviknulo: "Srećan rodjendan!!!"

Pala sam u nesvest._

----------


## pirica

> Evo obećanja  :
> 
> _Jednog dana upoznala sam jednog divnog gospodina i zaljubila se. 
> Kada je postalo jasno da ćemo se uzeti, odlučila sam da prestanem da jedem pasulj.
> 
> Nekoliko meseci kasnije, na moj rođendan, pokvario mi se auto dok sam se vraćala kući s posla. S obzirom da sam živela na selu, pozvala sam muža i rekla mu da ću kasniti, jer sam morala da odpešačim kući. Idući tako, uz put sam naišla na jednu malu krčmu iz koje se širio miris pasulja i ja jednostavno nisam mogla da odolim. Pošto sam imala pred sobom da prepešačim još kilometre i kilometre, predpostavila sam da ću se putem osloboditi svih nuspojava dok ne stignem kući. Ušla sam u krčmu i za čas posla sam "sredila" tri porcije pasulja. Kada sam nastavila da pešačim, potrudila sam se da oslobodim sav gas.
> 
> Kada sam stigla, moj muž je bio radostan što me vidi i veselo je rekao:
> "Draga, imam iznenađenje za veceru!"
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Zorana

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mara

eeeee, umirem   :Laughing:  

a ovaj topic je postao od partnera do prdeca

----------


## white_musk

newa,idi na  quote pa ćeš moći pročitati,a nema šanse da ja to povećam  :Embarassed:

----------


## Zdenka2

Vidim da je ovdje tulum, moram se pridružit!

----------


## Stea

Nježna plavuša, meka srca, traži srodnu dušu.... 

Poruka: kad me ljubiš, krulje mi crijeva, kad me grliš podrigujem, kad me   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  imam potrebu vjetrit crijeva... Inače sam vrlo diskretna.

Ljubazne odgovore na šifru: sva sam tvoja  8)

----------


## white_musk

mene je stid  :Embarassed:

----------


## Stea

Ma čega te je stid?   :Smile:

----------


## white_musk

:Ups:

----------


## Stea

:Love:   tebi

----------


## white_musk

i tebi  :Love:

----------


## Stea

A dolazi vikend :D  :D  :D

----------


## lucky day

aime priceee!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## zizi

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## newa

Žemske moje odrežite nokte na nogama i probajte se depilirati makar do koljena...
ide vikend pa možda bude akcije  8) 
samo nemojte jesti svašta da ne bude neugodnih zvukova i mirisa...

i  ako se baš morate  keksati (jer naravno sve smo zagorile) gledajte da ne budu one poze koje proizvode kojekakve vjetrove  :Laughing:  

i možda se pojavi prilika da uhvatite kakvog konja, viteza ili magarca....  :Laughing:  

ja sam prešla na Paju Patka... jučer mi se on uvukao u krevet   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Kaj ti newa ideš onim putem
                      s princa na konja, 
                      s konja na patka   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Ma to s dlakama bih trebala probat... Možda ih smeta....   8)

----------


## sorciere

hmm...

ja sam se počela zabrinjavati... topik o tome kako da jednoroditeljke ufate konja na princu, a onda se ubaci brdo dvoroditeljki... 

sumnjivo, sumnjivo...   :Yes:

----------


## newa

Pajo Patak dobio zadatak da poljubi patku u guzicu slatku...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Tko zna koga će mi sljedeći tjedan sin dovući u krevet.... on bira... moje je da šutim   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## newa

sorci, pa valjda su im zanimljive teme...  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> hmm...
> 
> ja sam se počela zabrinjavati... topik o tome kako da jednoroditeljke ufate konja na princu, a onda se ubaci brdo dvoroditeljki... 
> 
> sumnjivo, sumnjivo...


ja vas volim čitat (a i nisam roditelj), ipak sam je dijete rastavljenih roditelja   :Razz:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

šteta što nema novosti na ovom topicu, ja sam se valjala od smijeha čitajući
 :Kiss:   svima

----------


## Stea

Aj Nataša, baš mi je drago da si se nasmijala... Makar bih ja na tu temu radije plakala - PLIŠANAC MI SE IZGUBIO!!!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## newa

tu smo, tu smo
sve je na svome mjestu....
pusa svima

----------


## sorciere

> šteta što nema novosti na ovom topicu, ja sam se valjala od smijeha čitajući
>   svima


a jel?

pa daj svoj doprinos temi...  :Razz:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

a ak se i novi tata javi ovdje - odma ćemo natući 20 strana....   :Grin:

----------


## Stea

> a ak se i novi tata javi ovdje - odma ćemo natući 20 strana....


Ne smijem ni mislit o tome  :D  :D

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Aj, *sorciere*, da dam svoj doprinos?

Pa čuj, kako je MM otišao ubijeđen da imam nekog sa strane, ja sve gledam oko sebe , čisto da vidim ima li koga .

I mogu ti reći da ne vidim nikog.

Možda je problem u magli, niš ne vidiš zadnjih dana u Sa   :Laughing:

----------


## tweety

> Nataša,Sarajevo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> šteta što nema novosti na ovom topicu, ja sam se valjala od smijeha čitajući
>   svima
> 
> 
> a jel?
> 
> ...


još kad ti ne bi a priori odbacivala mlađe......mislim, vještice predrasude nisu dobra stvar. što fali tridesetogodišnjacima....

idem ja Tati! linkati ovo da malo skrene s teme   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> još kad ti ne bi a priori odbacivala mlađe......mislim, vještice predrasude nisu dobra stvar. što fali tridesetogodišnjacima....


što im fali? 
gledano s moje pozicije - barem još 30 godina   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## rinama

Jel se to Tatu! poziva s nekom skrivenom namjerom ovdje  :Wink:  ili kaj?

----------


## sorciere

> Možda je problem u magli, niš ne vidiš zadnjih dana u Sa


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Proširila se magla i do Zg. Niš se ne vidi.... 

Cure drage al dolazi nam proljeće!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> (jer naravno sve smo zagorile)


Vizavi ovoga - ja sam imala jedan "upad" jučer - išla sam na PAPA test

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Ovo je teška tema   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## newa

Cure kod mene ima novosti!!!
Već mjesec dana spavam sa Petrom Panom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Još malo ću prijeći na Kapetana Kuku  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  .... 
Bit će veselo ako kuka negdje zapne  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## newa

Ideš Nataša!!!!!!  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

> Još malo ću prijeći na Kapetana Kuku   .... 
> Bit će veselo ako kuka negdje zapne


Napokon muškarac!   :Laughing:

----------


## Tata!

Eheheeej!!!!

ma tko je samo dopustio da se ova oaza veselja i razonode tako naprasno ugasi?

Evo Miča Bjukenona sa daskom u rukama taman izronio iz pjene Atlantika s dva išamarana sharka pod miškama! No di ste sad koke bejvočice? Vuče me luda znatiželja poluknut šta se desilo dva mjeseca docnije! Šta ima NOVO?!?

Fali mi vako naravnat čelo po stolu od urnebesnog smijeha    :Laughing:  

Neko reče usput, onako domišljato, natuć ćemo i dvajst stranica ak se Tata! pojavi, pa rekoh sebi da oslušnemo kolko istine u tome!  :Embarassed:  

A i proljeće evo samo što nije...  :D 


 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Stea

Jednom mi je jedan mlađahni gospodin pokušao pomoći sa teretom iz dućana pa sam skočila ko mačka i odbrusila: Mogu ja to SAMA. Toliko. Izgubljen slučaj.   :Sad:  

Volim svoju dekicu   :Grin:

----------


## single

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   jesam se nasmijala s vama......
evo da vam se i ja pridruzim....sad me bas ne zanimaju drugi i ne osjecam se nimalo opet nekome otvoriti srce...niti aktivno sudjelujem u trazenju...sve se svodi na doma i izlascima sa malim.......
cini mi se da mi treba jos vremena da si sve poslozim...

----------


## Tata!

> Jednom mi je jedan mlađahni gospodin pokušao pomoći sa teretom iz dućana pa sam skočila ko mačka i odbrusila: Mogu ja to SAMA. Toliko. Izgubljen slučaj.   
> 
> Volim svoju dekicu


hahaha jadan čovjek al se prepao, a bio samo fin... a ti si ko onaj lik iz snupaća s dekicom...

no dobro na stranu šala, al onako iskreno di je taj problem oslobađanja, gdje je ta barijera? da li doista postoji strah od toga kako će prihvatiti djecu, kao što sam primjetio da je uvriježen stav ponekih majki... pa nekako si opet mislim ipak smo u 21. stoljeću promijenio se mentalni sklop i muške populacije, pa ne prevladavaju valjda još uvijek uski pogledi i kratki pragovi tolerancije i senzibiliteta ili je i taj pomak kod nas tek kozmetičke površinske prirode?

No život bez partnera negdje mora izlazit na uši van kao prijeka potreba... il se varam?!?

----------


## single

ma ja mislim da smo se mi naucile vec sve same pa je njoj automatski izletilo 'ne treba mogu sama'......
a sta se tice tog prihvacanja djeteta..ima danas jos onih koji odmah bjeze kad cuju da je tu jos netko...no ima ih puno koji ce dijete zavoliti kao njihovo....vidjela ja par slucajeva.....

----------


## zizi

> no dobro na stranu šala, al onako iskreno di je taj problem oslobađanja, gdje je ta barijera?


Znam da je smijeh najbolji lijek, ali trenutno mi stvarno ništa nije smiješno.

Ovako je ukratko išlo kod mene:

Bila sam trudna - sreća do plafona 
ostala sam sama - šok, nevjerica, očaj...
rodila predivnu kćerkicu - euforija, sreća, ispunjenost
sadašnjost - nemam volje ni za što, jedva ujutro ustanem iz kreveta, poput robota brinem o djeci, umorna sam, prazna ... 
sutra - ???

Previše šokova za moj ukus. Kad to jednom sve bude iza mene... dozvoliti nekom da me možda ponovo povrijedi ... pomislim - nema šanse. A opet... kao što je ovo ružno razdoblje bilo iznenadno, nepredvidivo... možda me iznenadi i ponovna ljubav...

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

bravo *zizi*, to se traži!  :Klap:  

i ja se ovome nadam 
 :Smile:  


> možda me iznenadi i ponovna ljubav...

----------


## Tata!

Daj ZIZI pa ovo je totalno porazno razmišljanje!!!

Zašto se tako pesimiziraš da novu vezu gledaš kao eventualnu novu povredu, a ne novu euforiju zaljubljenosti i zadovoljstva? 

ok shvaćam da je situacija drastično različita, da su ti životne okolnosti bitno ozbiljnije, ali zato niti nećeš u život pustit bilo koga niti prvoga s ceste, nego samo odabrano društvo... mislim da ti sad intuicija ionako senzibilnije djeluje prema raskrinkavanju šarlatana!

ajde hrabro i veselo, ne želim čut više takav pesimizam...

otvori prozor, udahni miris proljeća svim plućima i na zrak s klincima! i u običnom parku se da sresti zanimljivih faca!!!

----------


## single

tata...lijepo receno!
jos kad bi bilo tako jednostavno..he he he
ma s vremenom ce biti sve jednostavnije....znam i ja sama da nisu svi muskarci grozni jer ih poznam one koji su i ok..ma svejedno se jos ne osjecam spremna nekome otvoriti svoje srce..ma nema veze..ionako imam jos puuno vremena.....

----------


## Stea

> [
> no dobro na stranu šala, al onako iskreno di je taj problem oslobađanja, gdje je ta barijera? da li doista postoji strah od toga kako će prihvatiti djecu, kao što sam primjetio da je uvriježen stav ponekih majki...


Ma još nisam došla do toga dal će prihvatit moju djecu. Još sam na pitanju a di je muškarac?   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## zizi

> mislim da ti sad intuicija ionako senzibilnije djeluje prema raskrinkavanju šarlatana!


ne bojim se ja šarlatana, nego onih koji provedu s tobom 12 godina a onda se zaljube u drugu i odu..., a to se svakom može dogoditi, zar ne?





> ajde hrabro i veselo, ne želim čut više takav pesimizam...


Do sad sam bila hrabra, a sad bih da netko drugi bude hrabar, a ja da se malo odmorim ... 
...od ružnih sjećanja, od lijepih sjećanja, od odgovornosti i obaveza, od toga da uistinu gotovo sve moram SAMA...




> otvori prozor, udahni miris proljeća svim plućima i na zrak s klincima! i u običnom parku se da sresti zanimljivih faca!!!


Znaš što ja vidim kad izađem u park:
roditelje (OBA) s djecom, zaljubljene parove... i onda mi knedla zastane u grlu, zadržavam suze,...


Uh, stvarno sam u gadnoj fazi... ali znam da će proći... samo trebam vremena...
Zbog svoje specifične situacije (mislim na trudnoću), bila sam pozitivna, jaka, hrabra, a sad sam jednostavno pukla i nemam više snage...
Znam da zvučim depresivno, ali osjećam da do sada nisam onako istinski odradilo onaj dio tugovanja i prihvaćanja ovog što mi se dogodilo...

Tata! , iskreno hvala na lijepim riječima i pozitivizmu. Zaista bih voljela da te mogu poslušati...


 :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## lucky day

zizi,   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
(ja se slazem da je dobro odraditi tugovanje kak' spada... i ti sama znas koliko treba trajati... meni je dolazilo u valovima i svaki je puta velicina vala bila manja ali sam zaronila u njega potpuno i izronila - osvjezeno.... super je tu jednu zdravu i normalnu tugo primjetiti i posvetiti joj se tj. posvetiti se sebi, maziti se i paziti kao sto pazimo svoje dijete kad je tuzno a ne ubijamo ga u pojam jos vise...   :Heart:  )


za sebe cu reci da jos uvijek (i jos vise :shock: ) uzivam u zivotu bez partnera...  :D 

al sam otvorena zivotnim iznenadjenjima...   :Smile:

----------


## sorciere

> Znaš što ja vidim kad izađem u park:
> roditelje (OBA) s djecom, zaljubljene parove... i onda mi knedla zastane u grlu, zadržavam suze,...


ma daaaaaaaaaaaaj!!!!!!   :Kiss:  

ja sam nedavno srela dva svoja bivša (odvojeno   :Laughing:  )

odlična terapija   :Grin:  . ne pada mi na pamet uletavat u nešto!   :Wink:

----------


## newa

O, pa vidim da se ova tema opet načela...   :Smile:  
Ajmo cure, jeste se probudile iz zimskog sna?
Jeste depilirale noge (makar do koljena , da ne viri ispod suknje), nabacile nove frizure i make-up... sakrile podočnjake i namjestile neodoljiv osmijeh?
Proljeće je i sve se budi... valja uhvatit kakvog zeca i ofarbat mu jaja   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Da čujemo novosti.... 
ajmo u akciju   :Laughing:

----------


## Tata!

JUHUUU!!!

taman kad sam pomislio da su drvca za potpalu još premokra i da će zgasnuti plamičak i neslavno završit u dimu i da će svizac ipak vidjet svoju sjenu i neće najavit dolazak proljeća - vatrica se rasplamsala!!!

JUHUUU!!! 

iako tata bambi govori da kraljevići nikad ne govore JU-HU! al fućkaš tatu kad je proljeće na vratima...

 :D  :D  :D

----------


## Stea

Kupila sam crvene sandale  :D

----------


## Tata!

hm... crvene sandale... "...bright side of life"... 

Stea, a da te sandale nemaju možda logo coca-cole na remenicama?!

ovisnice!!!   :Grin:

----------


## jassi

jaooooooooooooooopocelo je opet  :Laughing:  

no vidim ima zaljubljenih i sretnig-bravo....ima onih u potrazi, onih nadajucih ( tu sam i ja   :Grin:  ) , ima onih kaj bjeze od muskih ko od tamjana-draga moja i najdraza sorcika  :Love:   a i kupuju se sandale  :Laughing:  ...akcija na pomolu.....hehehe daklem ja sam se depilirala nadobudno, jos da stavim friske pramenove i to je to,,,,, sandala iman nekoliko na stiklu, jaaaakooooo hmmmm, crbene stikle para dva, a da i nofi grudnjak...jos samo ne znam di da lovim frajera-na putu iz auta u vrtic i obrnuto, ili iz auta na posao i obrnuto :?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

no da kako god ja sam jos puna nade i svako toliko lete leptirici oko mene-onak preventivno, pa ak se koji negsje zaleti super......  :Grin:

----------


## Tata!

> valja uhvatit kakvog zeca i ofarbat mu jaja


Newa, evo baš čujem da Duracell zeko tumara negdje po ZG - pa hop u lov dok nije bio neko brži... u krajnjem slučaju ostane ti bar slikavanje s njim za obiteljski album - čuj pa nije ni to za odbacit! pa jednog dana uz unuke kad se prelistavaju sjećanja, a ono Newa i duraselić ruku pod ruku, mam bu srce zadovoljno zaigralo!   :Wink:

----------


## Tata!

> sandala iman nekoliko na stiklu, jaaaakooooo hmmmm, crbene stikle para dva, a da i nofi grudnjak...


op malaaaa... :D 
de ti jassi fino obnovi time malo foto galeriju pa ćemo lako za frajere    :Rolling Eyes:   :Saint:  

uh kad se počnu ljepit ko komarci po šajbi neće ti ni brisači pomoć rastjerat to oko sebe!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

jao foto galerija.....hm popunjavam ju ljeti kad nas netko slika  :Laughing:   fali mi par ruku na 2 m ispred mene  :Laughing:   a i blize  :Grin:

----------


## newa

Ma ne treba meni Duracell zeko, ja sam svojeg zeku ulovila zimus.... 8) 
I još ga držim   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

ok daj meni onda zeku i baterije  :Grin:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ja za *zizi* šaljem veliki   :Love:  

Ne daj se!

----------


## newa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Vidim ja da ću ja jedan vikend morati doći do tebe, pa da ti pričuvam Tonija, a ti u lov na zečeve....

Uostalom , sada je Uskrs... bris na igralište i u park sa  ofarbanim jajima i tražit kojeg slobodnog taticu ili još bolje dečka za "tucanje" jajima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Jooooj izbacit će me sa foruma..... hihihihihihihi

----------


## jassi

jok ja cu te izbaciti  :Razz:  

boju za jaja imam,rotkvicu i lik...sam da jaja nabavim...............  :Grin:

----------


## newa

Traže se jaaaaajjjjjjjjaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!

Primamo preporuke slobodnih jajana na pm!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## newa

Bojamo po kućama   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Danas sam luda   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## single

> Traže se jaaaaajjjjjjjjaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!
> 
> Primamo preporuke slobodnih jajana na pm!!!!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
jeste me danas nasmijale..he he he he
je li se koji jajan javio? he he he
ili su se prestrasili da ih ne obojite trajno?

----------


## newa

Ma možda bi trebali dati oglas u neke novine,a ne na Rodi...

Ajmo javite se vi koje imate zgodnu braću, bratiće, prijatelje i rođake...
Da napravimo neku audiciju...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## single

> Ma možda bi trebali dati oglas u neke novine,a ne na Rodi...
> 
> Ajmo javite se vi koje imate zgodnu braću, bratiće, prijatelje i rođake...
> Da napravimo neku audiciju...


sjajna idea...cemo stavit u oglas 'rode zeljne avanture traze jajane!'
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
mislim da bi svi bjezali cim bi vidjeli majicu ili nesto sa natpisom 'roda'..he he he
izgleda da smo previse vremena same pa podivljele..he he...dok si sam neko vrijeme je super...super uzivas u samoci i bebi..ma kad buknu i oni drugi hormoni....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
dajmo se na posao..he he he
prvo proljetni zahvati na sebi, pa oglas..

----------


## zizi

Nataša   :Love:

----------


## newa

SRETAN VAM USKRS!!!

Pusa svima   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## jassi

jao lude steeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Laughing:  

SRETAN USKRS SVIMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> sjajna idea...cemo stavit u oglas '*rode* zeljne avanture traze jajane!'


jel to novo u programu udruge?   :Joggler:  

 :Grin:

----------


## jassi

mislim da bi taj program kao novi koristio...koliko god se ti branila, ja bi te odvukla na tajne sastanke roda novog programa mila  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## single

sretan uskrs svima

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  da mi je vidjeti kako ce jassi odvuci sorci...he he

----------


## sorciere

> sretan uskrs svima
> 
>   da mi je vidjeti kako ce jassi odvuci sorci...he he


jassi NEće odvući sorci... nema teorije   :Nope:

----------


## single

:/ ma sve je moguce...sorci kad se najmanje budes nadala naci ces se pred jednim divnim muskarcem...  :Love:

----------


## sorciere

:shock:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ja to zovem drugarica fata, zvana morgana...

----------


## jassi

ma kaj vam je ...nemre to biti predivan muskarac...taj mora v glavi i misicima biti jaci od sorcike da ju svlada.....hehehe milaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  sorcikaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  ja bum te jemput odvukla da se nebus ni snasla.....jednom...hehehe........daj zamisli kak te vlecem a ti se ne das i svi nas gledaju, a ja imam onaj umjetni hrabri osmijeh koji prikriva bol tvojih noktiju kaj me grebes a ti se branis sem fizicki i verbalno...kaj ni za slusati ,,,, i tak mi recimo upadamo v neki kafic.....kaj bi to bilo hercig....a iza kurfle nas glediju toncek i kikica i bacaju kladu koja bu popustila  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## single

he he jassi dobra si!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ako budes trebala pomoc samo javi...tu sam
 :Grin:

----------


## jassi

hehehe ja mislim da bi trebala veliku pomoc,,,,,ionak bum za ovo dobila  :Razz:

----------


## newa

Hehehehe... Znači sorcika je tvrdi orah...
Trebamo nešto smisliti da je malo omekšamo..
Jassi,  ti znaš gdje sorci živi?... Fino se dogovorimo i dovedemo joj jajana pred vrata...  :Laughing:  
Tko kaže da ona mora izaći iz stana.. 
A mi pod prozorom nabacimo neku serenadu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Hihihihi
Što ćemo dobiti po nosu....

----------


## jassi

joj taj bi nadrapao a mi bi kroz prozor mogli dobiti i tvrdi ostri predmet  :Laughing:  .nemoj mi frku delati  :Razz:  .....hehehe sad nebum smjela na kafu nikad doci

----------


## newa

Ma moram se malo zezati...  :Smile:

----------


## jassi

cekaj kad se sorci pocne s nama zezati.............................  :Grin:

----------


## single

> cekaj kad se sorci pocne s nama zezati.............................


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
obavezno si kacigu stavite na glavu dok budete pjevale

----------


## jassi

je imas ti pravo...buraz ce mi dati i pancirku...koliko god me voli nisam sigurna kaj mi more zenska napraviti  :Razz:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sjajna idea...cemo stavit u oglas '*rode* zeljne avanture traze jajane!'
> 
> 
> jel to novo u programu udruge?


Vi ste cure otkačile totalno!

Baš sam se slatko ismijala!   :Smile:  

Nažalost, nemam neke inspiracije, biće valjda drugi put.

 :Kiss:   svima!

----------


## sorciere

> je imas ti pravo...buraz ce mi dati i pancirku...koliko god me voli nisam sigurna kaj mi more zenska napraviti


mislim da ti ni M-1 tu ne bi pomogao... ak ne znaš kaj je to - to ti je tenk. malo stariji model, ovako kao ja   :Razz:  

nego - kaj ste se uhvatile mene? uložite svoj trud u hvatanje dvoglavih stvorenja, i bacite se na posao... frka, ha?   :Grin:

----------


## jassi

ma jik, meni sad srce na mjestu.....nikak da te nateram da nam malo odbrusis  :Razz:  

a kaj se tice lova na frajere...znas da sam tu slaba...ne ide mi bas   :Laughing:   cuj jos uvijek imam moj ugradbeni ormar  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  -kad dojdes na kavu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  -joj nesmem se sjetiti mam se upiskim od smijeha

kaj se tice tenka...ja sam malko veci tenk  :Razz:

----------


## sorciere

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M1_Abrams

 :Grin:

----------


## jassi

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9914/stamej3.jpg

 :Laughing:

----------


## single

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ne zna se koja je strasnija od vas dvije....i tata nas je napustio jer ste ga prestrasile...he he he

----------


## newa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Upiša se od smijeha!!!!!

Ej, sorci!
Jesi ti vidjela jassinog brata? Komad i pol... 
A i zna gdje treba stati da ne nagazi na minu...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> Ej, sorci!
> Jesi ti vidjela jassinog brata? Komad i pol... 
> A i zna gdje treba stati da ne nagazi na minu...


nisam... ali jedno dijete doma mi je dosta   :Grin:

----------


## jassi

kaj ti je newa...nemoj mog brata tako ...jadan on em razminirava...em sorci ......nuklearka.....pusti coeka nek razminirava...a i tanak je sa zivcima od te komile zeljeza  :Laughing:  ...bumo sorciki nekog filozofa -elokventnog, jer ta te poklopi-a sad bu i mene odma  :Laughing:  

e da i nije on klinac...sam da znas...ozbiljan coek s  sinom od 19 god- pa si racunaj---------zgodan, lep. fin momak, malo vise jede ali ajde...hehehe


single koka ako je pobjegao od nas-neka jeeeeeee....znaci da smo jace  :Grin:   naj se zivcirati........lalalalalalala

----------


## sorciere

> e da i nije on klinac...sam da znas...ozbiljan coek s  sinom od 19 god- pa si racunaj---------zgodan, lep. fin momak, malo vise jede ali ajde...hehehe


fala na dodatnim protiv-argumentima   :Grin:  . 

a i ne kužim, zakaj bi čovjeka poslala u neoznačeno minsko polje (kod mene)???? ne voliš ga?   :Razz:

----------


## jassi

eto znala sam da bum dobila ovo kaj sam dobila...a to je newa krivaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ja njega volim fest -a  znam da si ti minsko samo izvana...a u dusi si livada sa cvetjem...  :Razz:  

lalalalalalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


a da ga vidis...joooooooooooooooo

----------


## single

joj jassi da ti brat zna sta mu pripremas  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
nadaj se da ne viri tu na forum.....
joj kak cemo omeksati malo sorci?......
jassi jel ti brat dovoljno jak da se suoci sa tako tvrdom zenom?

----------


## jassi

coek fizicki jak...more-baca je u prvoj rundi, no coek bi pobegel kad bi vjestica dreknula na njega i rekla mu jednu prosirenu recenicu...znam ja jer ja jedva nekad stojim a ne bezim kad sorcika ima argumente....znas ja ju ne bi omeksavala ak ne moram....dobra ona i ofakva......a sad bum dobila mam po repu

cuj sorcika ti je oklopnjaca moja najdraza na svijetu.....ali kad dojde jednom neki teknista...da vidis kaj bu to bila....no ja bum na sigurnoj udaljenosti...kaj je sigurno-sigurno je

----------


## jassi

http://public.fotki.com/jasi/foto/img_8499.html

aha

----------


## jassi

a da doticni buraz razminirava okolicu Dubrovnika pa ga sad mogu tracati inace bi trcala kaznene krugove...sorci prva  pa onda on za njom a ja jadna ispred kao da me vragovi gonjaju-to bi bila scena...reklama za upoznavanje  :Laughing:

----------


## single

> a da doticni buraz razminirava okolicu Dubrovnika pa ga sad mogu tracati inace bi trcala kaznene krugove...sorci prva  pa onda on za njom a ja jadna ispred kao da me vragovi gonjaju-to bi bila scena...reklama za upoznavanje


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ma nije toliko strasna nasa sorci......malo je tvrda...ali bolje tako..a vec ce se naci doticni muskarac dostojan njenog srca koji ce znati izaci na kraj sa njom...vjerujem u to

mozda cak i jassin brat 8) ......
a ti jassi, si se bacila na posao?...za sebe?

----------


## jassi

je da...bacila sam se na posel za sebe...perem,kuham ,spremam i evo imam pol metra visoku hrpu faktura i virmana kaj moram pregledat i sloziti poregistratorima  :Laughing:   :Razz:  

joj rado bi se ja bacila na posel, smatram da ljudi nisu stvoreni da zive kao jedinke pa tako i ja bi stela da me netko negdje doceka i odvede na rucak, ili doceka mene i dijete kuci kad dolazimo...ii bla bla bla...trebam dobiti mengu pa sam pod hormonimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## single

> je da...bacila sam se na posel za sebe...perem,kuham ,spremam i evo imam pol metra visoku hrpu faktura i virmana kaj moram pregledat i sloziti poregistratorima   
> 
> joj rado bi se ja bacila na posel, smatram da ljudi nisu stvoreni da zive kao jedinke pa tako i ja bi stela da me netko negdje doceka i odvede na rucak, ili doceka mene i dijete kuci kad dolazimo...ii bla bla bla...trebam dobiti mengu pa sam pod hormonimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ajde slozi ti te papire...a mi cemo poslati tatu nek te doceka i odvede na rucak.....mogli biste se sjajno sloziti...ista lokacija.....sve......ako nista drugo..cvrsto prijateljstvo nije na odmet.....

sad prodi tu mengu baci se na posao....nece te nitko naci ako si stalno u kuci i za kompsom....ajde ljudi..proljece je..procvijetajmo i mi....pa zasto ne?..koja zgodna krpica..zamamni osmijeh i to je dovoljno..naravno sa pameti u glavi i dobrom procijenom partnera...najbolje da ga vodimo kod sorcice na razmatranja   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
kad vidi  8) sorci da je ok..onda dalje  :Grin:

----------


## jassi

hihihihihi jedva cekam da te sad sorci promatrac zgrabi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

daklem zbilja je proljece udarilo...saljite frajereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## single

ja se pitam kamo nam je tata pobjegao...nije valjda da smo ga prestrasile  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ma ne vjerujem......
vjerojatno je pun obaveza...ma i za njega mislim da je sad proljece...nek nabaci osmijeh i krene u 'lov'...moga bi i nasu jassi upecati...nikad se ne zna.....  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## jassi

ok a zakaj sam sada JAAAAAAAAAAAAA  na tapetiiiiiii????  :Razz:

----------


## single

> hihihihihi jedva cekam da te sad sorci promatrac zgrabi    
> 
> daklem zbilja je proljece udarilo...saljite frajereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


mislim da mene zgrabi? ma nece...zna ona da sam dobronamjerna...i ne zelim nikom lose i da se samo salim...(u jednu ruku)..ma u drugu...se i ne salim..nego...kamo su ti frajeriiiiiiiiiiiii......zar trebamo biti samo....?..ja mislim da ne...a sad zbog jednog debila na kojega sam ja naisla ne mislim da su svi muskarci takvi.......jer ih poznam jako puno koji su ok..i ne bih volila zivot provesti sama...a i primjetila sam da muskarci i ne bjeze od zena sa djecom..iako mi se ispocetka tako cinilo........ima ih onih i koji bjeze..ma nisu vrijedni spomena..a ima onih koje dijete zavole kao da je njihovo..i jos vise od toga...ja poznam jednoga...i sad im se rodila zajednicka beba ali on je sad pogotovo jos pazljiviji prema njenom djetetu od prije da ne bi mislilo da ga sad ne voli kad je dosala sekica..i zove ga tata i samo o njemu prica moj tata......iako pozna svog tatu

zato cure samo napred..nisu svi debili...i samohrani tate..samo napred..nisu sve grozne...vjerujte!!!!!!!!!
ne mozemo cijeli svijet procijeniti na temelju ponasanja jedne osobe....zar ne???

ajmo napred punom parom!!!!!!!

----------


## single

> ok a zakaj sam sada JAAAAAAAAAAAAA  na tapetiiiiiii????


pa ne moze uvijek sorci
svi moramo da si nekoga nademo
moramo sastaviti oglas  :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

je da-plavusa u godinami s detetom, neurozna i vrlo glasna, ugodne vanjstine i neugodna pogleda i glasa, trazi tihog,mirnog i poslusnog muskarca-situiranog da ne dirincim za njega...  :Laughing:

----------


## newa

Vidim da se ovdje zakuhalo!
hihihihihihi
Tko je sljedeći na tapeti? Jassi?  :Laughing:  
Kad već pričamo o braći i moj je slobodan.. Hoda sa curom, ali to se da riješiti...
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

A Jassin brat je komad i pol... Neda ga ona svakome.. Meni ga nije htjela poslati dok je radio u Baranji..  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## single

> je da-plavusa u godinami s detetom, neurozna i vrlo glasna, ugodne vanjstine i neugodna pogleda i glasa, trazi tihog,mirnog i poslusnog muskarca-situiranog da ne dirincim za njega...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
nemoj nam strasiti taticu!!!!!!!

ma koje godine..meni moja pranona prica svoje price...'kad sam bila mlada..kad sam imala 70...''  :Laughing:  
i danas je ziva, bistra sve zna.i za koji tjedan puni 99 godina...uvijek nasmijana....ona je meni veliki uzor..i svima kazem dok su iznutra mladi da su mladi..i tako i mislim...zato rijesite se iznutra..nrve bacite kroz prozor..ili bolje u vatru..lijepo se opustite..proradite na sebi i ajmo u lov..i svaki dan se obavezno smijati!!!!!!!!!!
ajde sada pranojama smijeha od joge

moras (najbolje doma..ne ne bi na poslu mislili da si luda  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

ide ovako :Sad: ocemo svi?

5 puta se na sav glas smije..najglasnije sta mozes govoreci ha ha ha ha ha

pa 5 puta he he he he he
pa 5 puta hi hi hi hi hi
pa 5 puta ho ho ho ho ho
pa 5 puta hu hu hu hu hu

probaj..he he..mogla bis se slatko nasmijati  :Grin:  
a u drustvu jos slade  :Love:

----------


## newa

Mislili bi na poslu da sam pukla da se počnem smijati

----------


## single

> Mislili bi na poslu da sam pukla da se počnem smijati


zato cekaj da dodes doma i pokusaj..vjeruj zaistini te oraspolozi..meni je bilo smijesno kad mi je mama uopce spomenula (ona ide na jogu..sta je meni bilo smijesno).....no i danas se znamo ja i moji roditelji tako slatko nasmijati..a da vidis kako to djeluje pozitivno na maloga..kak se on pocne smijati.....

ponekad se samo ja i mali tako smijemo..i bas me oraspolozi i napuni energijom

ajde..newa...jesi li se ti bacila na 'proljetni'posao?

----------


## single

> sorciere prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  single prvotno napisa
> ...


ajde natasa nasmij se s nama...mozda ti dode inspiracija......
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
tako trebamo izgledati
a ne ovako:  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
bacijmo sekiranciju u vatru i napred sa  :Grin:  

 :Love:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Hvala na pozivu, ali drugi put!
Samo da se zna, nisam ja ni   :Evil or Very Mad:   ni   :Sad:  .
Meni razvod tek predstoji. Samo mi još fali i to da me se proziva radi neke bezazlene šale sa foruma.
Koja crna vrata, od srca ili bilo koja druga? Ne otvaram ništa!

Sad mi je plafon doponoćno pletenje  :Laughing:  
Kad već nema ko mene, bar da ja nešto ubodem  :Grin:  


Eto viš na šta ste me navele...kuku meni s vama...

----------


## single

> Hvala na pozivu, ali drugi put!
> Samo da se zna, nisam ja ni    ni   .
> Meni razvod tek predstoji. Samo mi još fali i to da me se proziva radi neke bezazlene šale sa foruma.
> Koja crna vrata, od srca ili bilo koja druga? Ne otvaram ništa!
> 
> Sad mi je plafon doponoćno pletenje  
> Kad već nema ko mene, bar da ja nešto ubodem  
> 
> 
> Eto viš na šta ste me navele...kuku meni s vama...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...samo ti ubadaj...he he he he heubodi koju i za mene

a ta crna vrata odmah ih ofarbaj u neku zivlju boju nek budu uocljiva tak da se nade netko tko ce vidjeti kamo poci..kamo se nalazi slomljeno srce kojemu je ljubav potrebna
nemoj sad sve crno misliti nisu svi debili...vec lijepo cekaj da se sredis vjerujem da treba vremena..ma samo napred

----------


## Stea

> nemoj sad sve crno misliti nisu svi debili...vec lijepo cekaj da se sredis vjerujem da treba vremena..ma samo napred


a neki znaju i vrata pridržati.....   :Smile:

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nemoj sad sve crno misliti nisu svi debili...vec lijepo cekaj da se sredis vjerujem da treba vremena..ma samo napred
> 
> 
> a neki znaju i vrata pridržati.....


to je najmanje sta mogu uciniti  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tata!

uh sta vas je lijepo vidit kako mi proljetno cvrkućete... vatrica već fino pucketa, pa sam se naišao malo ogrijat repić* (*mali prilog ozračju blagdana)... 

nije se Tata! prestrašio, tata je samo malko izvan stroja bio... al vidim svega se splelo i uplelo dok me nije bilo, skoro ste me i zaručile ak se ne varam... neka, neka, ma samo nek se lova okreće...

A ti Jassi, pa ne ljuti se šta si na tapeti, kad uđeš u vatru budeš spremna bit i na ražnju, a kolo sreće se okreće, nećeš se ni snać, a eto već nekog drugog kak se roštilja   :Razz: 

Nego od tih silnih prizivanja, kuhanja, magijanja, jel se kome koji zeko omastio na kraju???  :Grin:   slatko vas je slušat, ajmo sad sagledat rezultate (?!?)   :Rolling Eyes: 

meni se sve čini ko jamio jamio - vrijeme zekana je iza nas... dakleee (?)   :Kiss:

----------


## single

> uh sta vas je lijepo vidit kako mi proljetno cvrkućete... vatrica već fino pucketa, pa sam se naišao malo ogrijat repić* (*mali prilog ozračju blagdana)... 
> 
> nije se Tata! prestrašio, tata je samo malko izvan stroja bio... al vidim svega se splelo i uplelo dok me nije bilo, skoro ste me i zaručile ak se ne varam... neka, neka, ma samo nek se lova okreće...
> 
> A ti Jassi, pa ne ljuti se šta si na tapeti, kad uđeš u vatru budeš spremna bit i na ražnju, a kolo sreće se okreće, nećeš se ni snać, a eto već nekog drugog kak se roštilja  
> 
> Nego od tih silnih prizivanja, kuhanja, magijanja, jel se kome koji zeko omastio na kraju???   slatko vas je slušat, ajmo sad sagledat rezultate (?!?)  
> 
> meni se sve čini ko jamio jamio - vrijeme zekana je iza nas... dakleee (?)


tata kao sta sam spomenula...mogao bi ti jassi lijepo docekati i odvesti na rucak.....sta bi bilo losega u tome?

p.s.ne ljutite se na mene...ali nekako vas vidim skupa........  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## single

a kod mene je bilo zekana samo od cokolade  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Tata!

> p.s.ne ljutite se na mene...ali nekako vas vidim skupa........


oplaaa   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

a vidi vidi ti nje... ma kaj bi se ljutili, pa to je zeka peka za dizanje serotonina, endorfina, dopamina i noradrenalina... no dobro i veselja! nego po čemu si ti to sebi nekako skontala? mislim kak baš nas dvoje? jel to zato, jer nema drugih zekana ovdje ili...? 

a jel da možda ne gataš iz graha, bacaš koske il zaviruješ u šolju? sumnjiva si ti meni kokana... hmm hmm   :Smile:  

valjda nam se neće Jassi sad postidjet zbog sveg ovog otvorenog aludiranja, pa nam se tiho povuć s megdana...   :/

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> p.s.ne ljutite se na mene...ali nekako vas vidim skupa........  
> 
> 
> oplaaa     
> 
> a vidi vidi ti nje... ma kaj bi se ljutili, pa to je zeka peka za dizanje serotonina, endorfina, dopamina i noradrenalina... no dobro i veselja! nego po čemu si ti to sebi nekako skontala? mislim kak baš nas dvoje? jel to zato, jer nema drugih zekana ovdje ili...? 
> ...


nije zato sta nema drugih ovdje...nemam pojma jednostavno mi zvucite kao stvoreni...ali to cete sami znati jednog dana ako se vidite..i odluka je na vama da li cete na kavicu...ili jos bolje rucak....ja bih vam preporucila da da...nista vas ne kosta.....

nemojte se ljutiti na mene  :Smile:  
bez brige ne gatam, ne radim nis u tom stilu...to mi je sve strano...ali mji se kao karakteri cinite da biste si sjajno pasali......
no....ponavljam to samo vi znate najbolje

a i mogli biste se dogovoriti da na sudu zajedno vucete one debile(samo one koji su...ima ih i ok...se nadam) za usi.....i one na socijalnoj biste mogli malo rijesiti...napraviti revoluciju tamo...pogotovo ti tata.....

a usput vidite kak vam je zajedno u drustvu......

proljece je tu...pa zasto ne biste procvijetali? i pokrenuli se.

a sad ce doci jassi da me za usi potegne jer se mjesam di mi nije mjesto  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
ma ja sam takva
kazem ono sta mislim  :Grin:

----------


## jassi

single tebe treba po goloj tak da hormoni izlete van  :Laughing:    kaj meni i Tati svadbu spremate??? ok ..ali mi lovu ne damo-jel tak Tata....ak mislite se veseliti e onda bute i platili  :Razz:  
kaj bi pobegla...hehehe tu sam ja bez brige vi lovci na zeceve jedni puni hormona  :Grin:

----------


## single

> single tebe treba po goloj tak da hormoni izlete van    kaj meni i Tati svadbu spremate??? ok ..ali mi lovu ne damo-jel tak Tata....ak mislite se veseliti e onda bute i platili  
> kaj bi pobegla...hehehe tu sam ja bez brige vi lovci na zeceve jedni puni hormona


jedva cekam da ovu stranicu krasi vasa svadbena slika.divota........
ma nemojte me bas tako ...pa sta cu bez mojih najboljih prijatelja hormona?????????
znaci kada odlazite na rucak?
hocete nam javiti?

----------


## Stea

Pa dobro single imaš ti onda još nekog tamo na svom popisu za ostale?

Dobro očuvana plavuša traži srodnu dušu da malo podmetne... hm... leđa  :Wink:   u teškim trenucima....  :D

----------


## single

> Pa dobro single imaš ti onda još nekog tamo na svom popisu za ostale?
> 
> Dobro očuvana plavuša traži srodnu dušu da malo podmetne... hm... leđa   u teškim trenucima....  :D


budem pokusala
potruditi cu se

----------


## single

imam ideju....tata imas kojega slobodnog prijatelja koji bi objerucke prihvatio jednu divnu mamu i njenog andelica???
javi! hitno je!

----------


## jassi

cekaj teeeeeeeeeeeeeee  jos nismo ni rucak ugovorili...babe jedneeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## single

> cekaj teeeeeeeeeeeeeee  jos nismo ni rucak ugovorili...babe jedneeeeeeeeeeeeee


ma ako se ne pozurite cu vam ga ja morati ugovoriti

----------


## Stea

> imam ideju....tata imas kojega slobodnog prijatelja koji bi objerucke prihvatio jednu divnu mamu i njenog andelica???
> javi! hitno je!


može sa slikom - do pasa.....  8)

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam ideju....tata imas kojega slobodnog prijatelja koji bi objerucke prihvatio jednu divnu mamu i njenog andelica???
> javi! hitno je!
> 
> 
> može sa slikom - do pasa.....  8)


dolnji ili gornji dio?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ili ces radije da ti dopeljem talijancina????????

----------


## Stea

:Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Bit ću pristojna - gornji dio..... 

 :Grin:

----------


## single

> Bit ću pristojna - gornji dio.....


ok...sad cekamo tatu sa slikama....
ajde tata......i daj pozovi lijepo nasu jassi na rucak..ili vam ga ja moram ugovoriti?

----------


## Tata!

Uh na šta se ja sve dam nagovorit... al kad je bal nek je-bal...    :Laughing:  

Se sjećate one Tražili ste gledajte? iliti po stranjski: You Ask For It! No uglavnom - listen carefully, I shall say this only once: http://www.iskrica.com/gallery.php?id=109353 

pošteno?! pa ko jamio - jamio!!!


no uglavnom da se zna dame moje i da se prizemne apetiti - Tata nije najvještiji u kuhanju, slaganju posteljine na crtu i diže mu se kosa na glavi od slušanja tračeva o drugima... ostalo se nekak tu i tamo snalazi! 

Dakle *singlica* da čujemo jesi li priredila spojak liste i za ostatak ekipe? Mislim sad bum zakuhal pa kud puklo - Stea nam gori od želje "da malo podmetne... hm... leđa..." 

...normalno da nije na "pišalonca" mislila   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ajmo sad sezona photo session-a je otvorena, gdo je slijedeći? *single? Stea? Jassi* s proljetnom kolekcijom novih "artikala"?!? hm... ko li je ono štikle na sva usta spominjao... eheeej, a *sorcika?!?*

ko glasa za SORCIKU?!?  evo moja obadva :D :D

----------


## newa

Uh..... hebem ti, pa taj Tata! je komad....
Bit će perja na forumu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## newa

Mislim da sam se prva javila  i da sam prva na popisu za neku kavicu...
Ha ....Tata! javi se kad budeš dolazio u Slavoniju.. 8)   :Laughing:

----------


## single

> Uh..... hebem ti, pa taj Tata! je komad....
> Bit će perja na forumu


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
lista se sastavlja ali mi treba ogromna pomoc od tebe tata ma i od drugih...ako imate prijetelje..bracu...da znate da su dostojni ovih divnih zenskih na forumu.....
a ja sam jos premlada...he he he he
ja samo spajam i gledam sa strane  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
dok ne naleti netko i za mene

----------


## single

vidim tata da imas jos poziva za kavu.....no kreni vec jednom.....he he he
jesi pozvao koga na rucak ili kavu?
si nasao prijatelje za druge forumasice? :?

----------


## single

a i treba mi netko malo tvrdji....pametan, i dobrog srca i duse, i da nije iskvaren za sorci.nesmije biti preosjetljiv

no da se razumijemo i za druge moraju biti dobrog srca i neiskvarene duse..to je na prvom mjestu!

sad mi pomagajte

----------


## newa

Tata! nagovori svoje frendove da se učlane na naš forum...
(ali samo ako su slični tebi.... komadi)  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Sa puno mišića i snage.
Dosta nas ovdje je zagorilo.
Treba zapaliti koju vatru.... i onda zvati vatrogasce   :Laughing:

----------


## single

> Tata! nagovori svoje frendove da se učlane na naš forum...
> (ali samo ako su slični tebi.... komadi)   
> 
> Sa puno mišića i snage.
> Dosta nas ovdje je zagorilo.
> Treba zapaliti koju vatru.... i onda zvati vatrogasce


he he he he....tata pozuri s tim vatrogascima dok cure ne izgore

----------


## jassi

jao koje ste vi ovdje  nevaljalke  i nevaljalci...kakvo cerupanje oko Tate!!!!! sad cu ja napraviti reda
prvo -Newa tutanj da ti sad ne dojdem tamo-ajde na stiskavas znas gdje i s kime-sic  :Razz:  
drugo-sinlica-zbilja ti hormoni divljaju-il bus po guzi il cemo ti kupiti duracel  :Laughing:  
trece.sorci mila nemoj se brinuti ja cu ih ocerupati oma 8) 

TATA-dovedi kokosinjac u red!!!!!!!! i kaj sad babe cuce na jajima i to je to...niti jedna neda fotku ( to ide onu kustravu  :Grin:  ), a ak smo kod toga moj potpis pun sezonskih fotki-ja se ne sramim-sam vidim da koke kokodacu a kad je akcija bris  :Razz:   :Razz:  

i kaj je sada!!??? di ste se rastrcaleeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Stea

> Treba zapaliti koju vatru.... i onda zvati vatrogasce


Muškarci u uniformi  :D  :D 

Tata! ja sam lijepa u duši, ostalo dovodim u red.... Proljetna pospremačina. 8)

----------


## newa

Jassi od viška glava ne boli   :Grin:   :Grin:  
Jedan u slavoniji, jedan u tvom kraju....
Moram se malo iživit.. ipak nisam dugo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ajme što blonjam gluposti...

----------


## single

> jao koje ste vi ovdje  nevaljalke  i nevaljalci...kakvo cerupanje oko Tate!!!!! sad cu ja napraviti reda
> prvo -Newa tutanj da ti sad ne dojdem tamo-ajde na stiskavas znas gdje i s kime-sic  
> drugo-sinlica-zbilja ti hormoni divljaju-il bus po guzi il cemo ti kupiti duracel  
> trece.sorci mila nemoj se brinuti ja cu ih ocerupati oma 8) 
> 
> TATA-dovedi kokosinjac u red!!!!!!!! i kaj sad babe cuce na jajima i to je to...niti jedna neda fotku ( to ide onu kustravu  ), a ak smo kod toga moj potpis pun sezonskih fotki-ja se ne sramim-sam vidim da koke kokodacu a kad je akcija bris   
> 
> i kaj je sada!!??? di ste se rastrcaleeeeeeeeeeee


evo me.....ma ja ne znam ubaciti tu fotku.....budem jednom proucila......ak neceju sada divljati hormoni kada ce??? i zasto se ne prepustiti hormonima?
tata jesi nasao vatrogasce za nase cure?
ja bih izmijenila u: sorci ne brini...naci ce tata sjajnu dusicu...nemoj samo mene ocerupati imam previse kose  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  bilo bi prebolno

----------


## newa

Nema Tate......
Da se nije uplašio?  :Grin:

----------


## single

> Nema Tate......
> Da se nije uplašio?


to se i ja razmisljem  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Ma nije valjda... 

Pustimo ga malo, možda radi popis i skuplja fotke  8)

----------


## newa

Ma tu je on.
Vidim ja da je online.
Sakrio se i samo nas gleda. 8)

----------


## Tata!

Tata ulio malo ulja na vatru... ajme al se rasfrcalo na sve strane, ko kad Prle i Tihi "obrade" skladište švapskog magacina... mislim da je vrijeme da se sad sklisne s ovog mjesta, u vidu magle, "tako mi mlijeka u prahu"...  

 :Predaja:   :Predaja:   :Predaja:  





> Mislim da sam se prva javila i da sam prva na popisu za neku kavicu...


Ma *newa* neg kaj, se razme!!!  :Love:  





> ja samo spajam i gledam sa strane


voajerka... znam te, znam te!!! ti si ona kaj u kapuljači po jarunu kakti "jogira" s infracrvenim senzorima u cvikama!!! tan tan...  :Mad:  





> a i treba mi netko malo tvrdji....pametan, i dobrog srca i duse, i da nije iskvaren za sorci.nesmije biti preosjetljiv


  :Idea:  preporučam okorijelog morskog vuka, netom skinutog s prekooceanca, dok mu se još ljuljaju bokovi za ekstra "hula hula" efekt, a i s praktične strane - lakše je takvu stijenu od čoeka "oborit s nogu"... kaj duša, kaj srce, ma to je prava vekerica u njega!   :Mljac:  





> jesi pozvao koga na rucak ili kavu?


reko bi ti i Gobac: Hey honey nije to sam tak' Pod nama su pucali kreveti...  :Embarassed:  





> jao koje ste vi ovdje nevaljalke i nevaljalci...kakvo cerupanje oko Tate!!!!! sad cu ja napraviti reda
> prvo -Newa tutanj da ti sad ne dojdem tamo-ajde na stiskavas znas gdje i s kime-sic  
> drugo-sinlica-zbilja ti hormoni divljaju-il bus po guzi il cemo ti kupiti duracel  
> trece.sorci mila nemoj se brinuti ja cu ih ocerupati oma  8)


Tooooo *jassi* rastjeraj konkurenciju, iskopaj im oči, potrgaj noge, pošalji vužganu kosilicu v kokošinjac... ma sreži im svaku pomisal na Tatu vu korenu... uf kaj se digla prašina, ovo je bolje od OK Corala i Točno u podne, skup! to kad se slegne bu bilo za 2 prsta prašine po kredencu... gdo bu to pospremal ak mi se vi tam poštrapate?

ps. čuj "one" fotke ipak čekamo ko ozebli sunce!   :Mljac:   mislim normalne kak i ja, tak i još pokoji skrivečki japa, a i konkurencija navek gladna za tim, vu evergreen akciji NNNI*! (*niš nas nesmje iznenadit)





> Muškarci u uniformi :D  :D


a tek šmrkovi?!?  :Laughing:  





> Tata! ja sam lijepa u duši, ostalo dovodim u red.... Proljetna pospremačina. 8)


Joj poludil bum, mam idem k Žnidaršiću po jednu kupicu, ma kaj kupicu ovo je vredno peharčeka!  :Laughing:  

Živili!!!



Žive bile, drage moje, naj te se sam tu sad pokefat i raščerupat - Tata! je tu za sve!!! ...  :Taps:  ...  :Love:  ...  :Love:  ...  :Shy kiss:  ...  a i ima ga fala bogeku. Sam čekam  :Cekam:  kad bu ju ovi pozivi na ručkove usledili i domaću papicu, da nisam navek na sendvičima... nemre se definicija furt sam zis sendvičima održavat. kaj je je! kaj ne?  

 :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## newa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Tu sam te čekala!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Stea

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Svaka je dobila svoje....   :Smile:

----------


## single

> Tu sam te čekala!!!


i ja   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
*voajerka... znam te, znam te!!! ti si ona kaj u kapuljači po jarunu kakti "jogira" s infracrvenim senzorima u cvikama!!! tan tan...* 
evo me 8)  :D  :D  :D 
*Pod nama su pucali kreveti...* 
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
jesi popravio krevete?

ajde cure...priprema domace papice za tatu...bacite se na posao
jasi...sta si finoga skuhala za taticu?....hoce li vec jednom tog sastanka biti?
ajede tata pozuri sa potragom za prijateljima..ima tu jos mnogih kojima treba vatru gasiti dok ne izgore.....

----------


## Tata!

> ajde tata pozuri sa potragom za prijateljima..ima tu jos mnogih kojima treba vatru gasiti dok ne izgore.....


ma kaj prijatelji, pa tu ni "Joe protiv vulkana" više ne pomaže!!!    :Laughing:  



a dobro kaj je s ostatkom ekipe?!? *ebemu miša, kad sam ispričo svoju životnu priču slilo se 6000 klikova u 3 dana... a na kaj? na crnu kroniku u celofanu! a sad kad je veselje na repertoaru, kad se treba otkačit do j*j* ni "mu" ni "me"!!! svi se posakrivali, ko da na banderi brojim do 100...

pa di je ta ekipa sad kad je narodno veselje?! jučer sam gledo neku političku na hateveju, pa razglabali kak ljudi psihološki radije čitaju osmrtnice, crnu kroniku, tragičnu ljudsku sudbinu, neg viceve i šale, komedije i romantike, jer im crnjaci više adrenalina potiču! MA DAAAJ!!! Pa mi smo onda vrsta za izumrit najbolje! A di su ti dopamini, endorfini i serotonini koje izaziva smijeh i dobra volja?!?!?

ajmo ekipa vamo da vas klještima ne dovlačimo iz učahurenih školjki u kojima sami sebe oplahujete patetikama i davite u sumornostima i bezvoljostima! ajmo živo živooo...

Linđoooo! Evo vam kola, kog je volja, mladosti moja Ko se krije za kola nije nek mu se ovaj narod smije... ajmoooo Udri Linđo samo *živo, živo živo živo živo...*


 :D  :Bouncing:  :D  :Bouncing:  :D  :Bouncing:  :D  :Bouncing:  :D  :Bouncing:  :D  :Bouncing:

----------


## Stea

> ajde cure...priprema domace papice za tatu...bacite se na posao
> jasi...sta si finoga skuhala za taticu?....hoce li vec jednom tog sastanka biti?


Ma cure drage, kom je do kuhanja  :shock: 

Kod mene vatrogasac neće dobiti niš za jest..... Samo vode da mi ne dehidrira. Al ak ima svoje crijevo, pa ni to mu ne treba  8) 

Ručak treba zaraditi  8)  8)

----------


## Tata!

> Kod mene vatrogasac neće dobiti niš za jest..... Samo vode da mi ne dehidrira. Al ak ima svoje crijevo, pa ni to mu ne treba


joooj fuuuj pa to je skroz nehigijenično!  :Sick:   bljaki bljak...

kak bi bilo da ja tebi velim da za žgance ne buš dobila mlijeka, ak ga nosiš sa sobom?!?  :Mljac:   :Mljac:   :Mljac:  

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Niš neću reć.... To je i tak manje kalorija   :Smile:

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ajde cure...priprema domace papice za tatu...bacite se na posao
> jasi...sta si finoga skuhala za taticu?....hoce li vec jednom tog sastanka biti?
> 
> 
> Ma cure drage, kom je do kuhanja  :shock: 
> 
> ...


joj stea ma moras nesto pripremiti ili naruci od nekud da se ima snage za ugasiti tu vatru.....ne moze covjek od vode ziviti
ili bolje nek prvo obavi posao pa ce nase cure skakutati oko stednjaka

----------


## Stea

> ili bolje nek prvo obavi posao pa ce nase cure skakutati oko stednjaka



 :Naklon:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Ma cure drage, kom je do kuhanja  :shock: 
> 
> Kod mene vatrogasac neće dobiti niš za jest..... Samo vode da mi ne dehidrira.....  8) 
> 
> Ručak treba zaraditi  8)  8)


 :Yes:

----------


## single

hajde tata dovedi vatrogasce na zaradu odlicnog rucka...vjerujem da nitko od njih nece pozaliti

----------


## Tata!

Tata zbunjen i sav usplahiren, pa od silne nervoze nezna kome prvo krenut gasit... a da mi fino proglasimo elementarnu nepogodu?!

----------


## single

> Tata zbunjen i sav usplahiren, pa od silne nervoze nezna kome prvo krenut gasit... a da mi fino proglasimo elementarnu nepogodu?!


ako sad ne krenes gasiti kada ces?
sad imas priliku a i vatrica na raspolaganju

----------


## single

zaboravila napisati da trebas rucak zaraditi

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Nije Tati ni toliko loše! Tako puno žena na njega jednog  :Grin:

----------


## single

> Nije Tati ni toliko loše! Tako puno žena na njega jednog


i to sta kazes....sigurno vam zato ne dovodi prijatelje i ne nspaja vas s njima

----------


## jassi

http://www.coolinarika.com/repositor...ent_medium.jpg  :Razz:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> http://www.coolinarika.com/repository/images/_variations/f/6/f659e5ba272cb267973bdf1fbc49f147_content_medium.jp  g


Trenutno ogladnih!
Daj recept!

----------


## single

vidi tata koji fini rucak si dobio...sta cekas malo zadovoljiti nasu jassi...ma uzivo..pa ti pripremi tako nesto na tanjuru?

----------


## Tata!

a šta san se poveselio... ja mislio *jassi coolinarka* šalje prizor iz kuhinje s pregačom i kuhačom... mislin oću reć "samo" s pregačom i kuhačom   :Embarassed:  
...a kad ono makaroni s parmezanom... ajoooj ajoooj...   :Zaljubljen:  

vi se curke zezate, a jedino jassi i sarajka ušle u konkurenciju... pa nećemo valjda na neviđeno   :Grin:  

uh kaj se zakuhalo  :Sick:  ! do ponedjeljka će sjevat vatra i kroz windowse!   :Laughing:  wooow koja geekovska fora - zamisli kroz windowseee   :Naklon:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Hoćeš sliku iz kuhinje???

Poviri za koji minut u album!  :Grin:

----------


## single

> a šta san se poveselio... ja mislio *jassi coolinarka* šalje prizor iz kuhinje s pregačom i kuhačom... mislin oću reć "samo" s pregačom i kuhačom   
> ...a kad ono makaroni s parmezanom... ajoooj ajoooj...   
> 
> vi se curke zezate, a jedino jassi i sarajka ušle u konkurenciju... pa nećemo valjda na neviđeno   
> 
> uh kaj se zakuhalo  ! do ponedjeljka će sjevat vatra i kroz windowse!   wooow koja geekovska fora - zamisli kroz windowseee


nemoj ti kroz windowse, vec lijepo rezerviraj mjesto u restoranu, ili u nekom lijepom kaficu i nasu lijepu jassi pod ruku...i ako zasluzis jednom ces dobiti domace makarone na tanjuru.........a i puno puno vise ako se potrudis dobivat ces svaki dan nesto na tanjuru...naravno pokoji dan ces i ti nesto morati sprckati...glavno da je jestivo

----------


## newa

Ja mislim da se mi svi trebamo naći i dobro zapit....  :Raspa:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Ja mislim da se mi svi trebamo naći i dobro zapit....


Uh, uh, to bi jaaako dobro bilo! Jedan ludi provod!
Ja sam ZA, ja sam ZA!   :D  :D  :D

----------


## single

> newa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja mislim da se mi svi trebamo naći i dobro zapit.... 
> 
> 
> Uh, uh, to bi jaaako dobro bilo! Jedan ludi provod!
> Ja sam ZA, ja sam ZA!   :D  :D  :D


i ja..ali ja sam daleeko, ali bi bilo lijepo jednom

----------


## jassi

ok vidim nitko nece kuhati  :Razz:   sem nas par veijedniz-ok newa ajmo se napiti i zapit i opit i to bu to!!! ja sam za!!!!!!! i nek budem ko hrust na ledjima i sva otupjela...ajmooooooooooooooo,,,znam jesnu stanciju u Istri...mrak klopa, vino i odmor za pet  :Raspa:   :Yes:   :Klap:

----------


## newa

joj.. kako ću ja iz slavonije doći do istre... kad radim dvokratno i svake subote.
Jedino mi je nedjelja slobodna.

Ček...   :Idea:   imam ja još 4 dana od prošlog godišnjeg, a jedan kolega ima kuću u červaru...
Dalo bi se nešto iskombinirati...  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Tata!

ček ček malo, jel vi to svi aludirate na onu sado mazo swinger kuću u Istri??? jeste ludi! opet sam vas odšacao ko iz topa....

Pa diš u istru, ajmo lijepo u europu u deželu... i to čamcima, ma šta čamcima, sandolinama i pedalinkama, pa fino stazama Zerpa, eto baš za inat!

----------


## Tata!

pssst. e još samo jedna - ja NE pijem! :shock:  kaj bumo sad? svi mi vele da bum dobil cirozu jetre jednog dana, al od coca-cole!

 :Idea:   a niš, prijavljujem se za šoferiranje onda i za brentaša!   :Saint:

----------


## tweety

Vesela ekipo, molim vas složite si mejling listu pa spojeve dogovarajte tamo.
Hvala vam!  :Kiss:

----------


## single

zar je zabranjeno uveseljavanje na forumu?
pa to ne mogu vjerovati!!!!!!!!
bas smo se lijepo zabavili...
ja sam ja istru....moj drugi dom
znaci nema vise zezancije tuda?

----------


## single

kamo ste se svi razbjezali?

----------


## jassi

jok nismo...evo meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

daklem ja sam tu spremna za daljnu zezanciju posto nemam previse druge u zivotu i ne vidim tu nista lose....ovo je jedna velika zabava i nimalo nije voaerskog tipa-barem za mene, pa ne vidim nista lose u tome-barem ja

----------


## newa

samo sam čekala da dobijemo opomenu...
neznam samo zbog čega  :?

----------


## Tata!

aj aj aj... *tweety tweety*... razočara nas iz korijena! :? 

pa sve je ovo samo jedna bezazlena zafrkantska trakavica, hej pa šta moramo ovdje samo s problemim i tugaljkama dolazit?!? kome smeta taj se ni ne javlja na temu koliko sam shvatio, vjerojatno je i u debelom luku zaobilazi što je svakome njegovo pravo, pa mi nije jasno čemu onda tako oštro žandariranje?!? s obzirom da si *osoblje foruma* meni je tvoje javljanje imalo oštru disciplinsku mjeru i debelu špotanciju, što je čisto neprimjereno štivu i notaciji koje se ovdje razvilo. Tak da ti špotanciju vraćam istom mjerom!!!

Niko se ovdje niš NE dogovara javno draga moja *tweety,* ko će se šta htjet dogovorit bit će to daleko od ičijih okica, a pogotovo jalnih i zajedljivih... ma gdje li je osjećaj za zdravu zafrkanciju nestao?

toliko od mene!!!   :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## Stea

Hm da.... 

Vjerojatno trebamo promijeniti ton na ovom topicu.

Probudila sam se i ne vidim načina kako preživjeti današnji dan   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ... i tako.... da ne nabrajam. 

Svim usamljenicima željnim života   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## single

> Hm da.... 
> 
> Vjerojatno trebamo promijeniti ton na ovom topicu.
> 
> Probudila sam se i ne vidim načina kako preživjeti današnji dan    ... i tako.... da ne nabrajam. 
> 
> Svim usamljenicima željnim života


ma kako mjenjati taj predivni ton...svaki put kad sam topik otvorila sam se slatko nasmijala..bas mi je bilo lijepo provoditi dane sa malo zezancije..iako je virtualna opet pomaze....

a meni je jos manje jasno zasto smo opominjani :? jer uopce nisam ocekivala nikakvu opomenu..vec samo veci broj clanova...ali izgleda da je dozvoljeno samo plakati i tugovati i to mi je bas krivo.
stea...ma kako neces izdrzati dan...pogledaj svog andela...glavu gore, siroki osmjeh i hrabro napred...ako nis drugo pranojamu smijeha napravi...evo i ja cu..ha ha ha ha ha
he he he he he 
hi hi hi hi hi
ho ho ho ho ho
hu hu hu hu hu
ako nisa drugo nadam se da si se bar malo oraspolozila
je li tko od vas probao tako smijati se? jeste li se uspijeli bar malcice nasmijati?

ma en zali sta si usamljena..bolje sam nego u losem drustvu...a kad jednom naide onaj pravi ( a doci ce kad se najmanje budes nadala) ces viti ovako  :Love:   :Heart:   :Grin:  pa ces se i nama pokoji put javiti sa kakvim lijepim vijestima
veliki   :Love:   svima
ajde da vas cujem...kako su prosli vikendi?
ja sam sva slomljena..isla u subotu na snijeg i cijeli dan vukla maloga na sanjkama na brdo pa se zajedno spustali..a sad me sve boli...  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Ma ja to ironično. Takav ton je uobičajen. Ili onaj kada se kritizira partnera do neba. A kad se želi ići dalje  - e onda samo oprezno. 

Dobro sam, hvala na brizi.... Usamljenost je povremeno stanje mog duha   :Smile:  . A sve manje imam kapacitet za to.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Ja sam vikend provela na rubu prehlade, peglajući veš do besvijesti,
ama super provod, šta da pričam!   :Grin:  
Gabi se, ofcourse, po običaju vikendom budi u 5, i onda počne guranje prstiju u oči ili uši ili nos, ajde mama, meni se više ne spava, a meni dođe da plačem ko kišna godina.

Scene pri susretu s tatom, još veće scene pri rastanku,
nije ni čudo što mi se kile tope i što sam stalno na rubu bolesti, stres valjda!

I jutro mi je super počelo, jednosatnom svađom u vrtiću  :Evil or Very Mad:  

I da, da prijavim da nije bilo niš od pletenja ovaj vikend   :Razz: 

Sve u svemu = 0 bodova.
Biće bolje drugi put.

----------


## Stea

Ja sam čak i upoznala jednog šarmantnog muškarca. Ali.... Pruži on meni ruku i kaže svoje ime - isto kao BM. Em ti sreće - pomislila sam  :Mad:  . 

Naglo mi je prestao biti zanimljiv.... 

Sad još pokušavam naći onaj sat koji su mi ukrali ovaj vikend   :Smile:

----------


## tweety

Tata! kaj je tebe tako lako razočarati? Ma daiiiiiiii...malo više kredita mi daj!

Cure i dečki (ah kako ovo tinejđerski zvuči   :Grin:  ) i meni je ovaj topic drag i nasmijava me, ali moram priznati da već duže vrijeme razmišljam što s njim.
Kao što znate Kuća u kojoj se nalazimo pokušava ovaj forum zadržati urednim i edukativnim, kako bi se svi u njemu lako snalazili kad nam treba informacija.
Naravno pronađu se tu i topici koji nas uveseljavaju i beskrajno nasmijavaju, ali ne možemo imati hrpu takvih, jer bi sve vrlo brzo postalo teško za pratiti i moderirati.
Mejling lista kao prijedlog nije nikakvo protjerivanje već dapače, iz iskustva znam-dobar prijedlog. Vjerujte mi, prava zabava tek tamo počne.
Tako nam lijepo ovdje ostane red, rad, disciplina i sve po pravilima Kuće, a naš zabavni kutak mjesto čiste zabave, bez razmišljanja o kršenju pravila.

Ako želite ja nam složim listu, vi mi samo pp-ajte e-mail adrese.

----------


## jassi

ok tu ste -to je dobro

daklem ovo je odmor za nase duse...o da i ja se ne zelim ustati skoro svako jutro, i ja se rastegnem preko kreveta i skuzim da je prazno i hladno, o da i ja pijem stojecki kavu i gledam u ormar u kuhinji ...i fuj...i bas mi je tu ok...nema frke mogu pricati kako sam jadna vecinu vremena, kako mi je fizicki nekada zlo, kako sam ocajna i sama , kako je dijete jedino sto imam vrijedno...ali to svi znamo i osijecamo i kaj je tu lose...ma daj te...jel ko bio prost?? ne! jel ko nekaj nezakonski delao ?? ne ! 

daklem--Tata -kaj je s klopom??

Babe_ kak bumo se nasle sve negdje na nekoj kafi s klincima- napola puta lijepe nase

Stea...svaki dan ako ima los pocetak, okreni glavu dog ne zapazis svoje dijete kako spava i eto srece najvece.......ma znam da ti je koma...ali sve ces pregurati kao i dan jucer. a to kaj imam ime isto-ma daj postoje nadimci. a i mozete biti samo prijatelji-to je jako vrijedno pa ko zna kaj ce se izroditi.
jao molim vas da ne klonete duhom...ja se s jezom sjecam vremena kad sam ocajna i slomljena stajala na 9 katu moga stana u nedoumici..ne zelim nikada takve osijecaje vise u mome zivotu. naucila sam opet hodati i smijati se a ovdje se veselim i smijem ono malo vremena kaj imama za sebe i ne zelim prestati

ok, ajde sada svi uzmite jedan autobus i kod mene na kolace i kafu, dovedite djecu, spavati cete po podu  ali nema veze...nastavimo se veseliti please  :Love:

----------


## single

> Tata! kaj je tebe tako lako razočarati? Ma daiiiiiiii...malo više kredita mi daj!
> 
> Cure i dečki (ah kako ovo tinejđerski zvuči   ) i meni je ovaj topic drag i nasmijava me, ali moram priznati da već duže vrijeme razmišljam što s njim.
> Kao što znate Kuća u kojoj se nalazimo pokušava ovaj forum zadržati urednim i edukativnim, kao bi se svi u njemu lako snalazili kad nam treba informacija.
> Naravno pronađu se tu i topici koji nas uveseljavaju i beskrajno nasmijavaju, ali ne možemo imati hrpu takvih, jer bi sve vrlo brzo postalo teško za pratiti i moderirati.
> Mejling lista kao prijedlog nije nikakvo protjerivanje već dapače, iz iskustva znam-dobar prijedlog. Vjerujte mi, prava zabava tek tamo počne.
> Tako nam lijepo ovdje ostane red, rad, disciplina i sve po pravilima Kuće, a naš zabavni kutak mjesto čiste zabave, bez razmišljanja o kršenju pravila.
> 
> Ako želite ja nam složim listu, vi mi samo pp-ajte e-mail adrese.


ja ni ne znam sta je mejling ..ni ne znam kako funkcionira...ali ni ne znam zasto prekinuti i zakljucati ovaj divan topik koji nam je na sekundu odvratio svakodnevicu...posto smo pune obaveza ni nemamo baz zezancije i tako dalje u zivotu..ali i ovdje svaki post nas oraspolozi...a ja ih nisam nasla bas puno...zapravo ni jedan za jednoroditeljske obitelji..ipak mi imamo drukcije teme od dvoroditeljskih.....tamo se raspravlja o orgazmu, prvom seksu nakon poroda......a ovdje o ubadanju igle kod pletenja,    :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...i susreta zanimljivih osoba od kojih bjezimo....i sta je tu lose??????

ti nam samo kazi koje pravilo smo prekrsili..potruditi cemo se ne prekrsivati ga..ali nam dozvoli da nas zabavni kutak ostane na zivotu..pa nikom lose ne radimo..a tko god se zeli ukljuciti je dobrodosao

joj stea mogla si ovome reci nek promijeni ime pa nek ti se onda javi...joj znam kako ti je...meni su sve osobe s imenom mog bivseg odmah odbojne...a sta mogu...zapravo znam jednoga koji mi je postao simpa(no on je ozenjen i sve...samo prijateljstvo je tu.....no ja mu kazem da ima ruzno ime)

----------


## single

> ok tu ste -to je dobro
> 
> daklem ovo je odmor za nase duse...o da i ja se ne zelim ustati skoro svako jutro, i ja se rastegnem preko kreveta i skuzim da je prazno i hladno, o da i ja pijem stojecki kavu i gledam u ormar u kuhinji ...i fuj...i bas mi je tu ok...nema frke mogu pricati kako sam jadna vecinu vremena, kako mi je fizicki nekada zlo, kako sam ocajna i sama , kako je dijete jedino sto imam vrijedno...ali to svi znamo i osijecamo i kaj je tu lose...ma daj te...jel ko bio prost?? ne! jel ko nekaj nezakonski delao ?? ne ! 
> 
> daklem--Tata -kaj je s klopom??
> 
> Babe_ kak bumo se nasle sve negdje na nekoj kafi s klincima- napola puta lijepe nase
> 
> Stea...svaki dan ako ima los pocetak, okreni glavu dog ne zapazis svoje dijete kako spava i eto srece najvece.......ma znam da ti je koma...ali sve ces pregurati kao i dan jucer. a to kaj imam ime isto-ma daj postoje nadimci. a i mozete biti samo prijatelji-to je jako vrijedno pa ko zna kaj ce se izroditi.
> ...


potpis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D   :Love:

----------


## single

pocni pripremati kolace...trebati ce ti puno da nas nahranis.....kad se pocnemo veseliti i smijati..odmah cemo jesti za gustom...ajde da ne mucimo samo jassi donesimo svi nesto

----------


## jassi

gdje celjad nije bijesna kuca nije tijesna. ak nebu vise klope -kruha i vode imam navek  :Grin:

----------


## single

> gdje celjad nije bijesna kuca nije tijesna. ak nebu vise klope -kruha i vode imam navek


super...zadovoljiti cemo se mi i kruhom i vodom...samo da je smijeha i zabave....
ok, tata...jesi li pronasao te vatrgasce za nase cure?..proljece je vec pocelo...ljeto skoro pa je na vratima.....
sve sta je ljepse vrijeme sve smo usamljenije.....bi rekla jassi...rastegnes se na krevetu samo ledene plahte osjetis...na trenutak se zapitas savsta...no onda vidis svog andelica i sve je super......
no cure...ajde akcija..prvo upoznajte osobu pa pitajte kako se zove  :Grin:  
ja vam saljem veliki  :Love:  
i   :Coffee:  
a kolaci drugom prilikom....i vibre  za dobro raspolozenje i super tjedan

----------


## Stea

Ma još puno ribe pliva u moru....  :D 

Gledam naslov topica i kad sam ga onda otvarala mislila sam na nešto drugo a sad zapravo vidim što taj naslov znači...

Moje objašnjenje:

Novi partner - osoba sa dvije ruke i puno razumijevanja koja me može zagrliti u virtualnom ili stvarnom svijetu (svejedno), muškog ili ženskog spola - dakle - prijatelj.... A partner u spremanju kolača na mogućim tulumima.  :Grin:  

Otvarate li vrata srca? - svakako.   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## single

e da, tweety, nije samo tata razocaran i ja sam bila jako jako razocarana kad sam vidjela tvoj post, a kad sam vidjela da se nitko i ne javlja jos vise..ovako sam bila  :Sick:   :Raspa:  
ja te lijepo molim da nam ostavis ovaj nas kutak ako je kako moguce.....a ljudi..ajte dignimo atmosferu...znam da je danas ponedeljak...ali bas zato

----------


## newa

Potpisujem!!!

Cure, glavu gore i nabacite smješak...

----------


## single

> Ma još puno ribe pliva u moru....  :D 
> 
> Gledam naslov topica i kad sam ga onda otvarala mislila sam na nešto drugo a sad zapravo vidim što taj naslov znači...
> 
> Moje objašnjenje:
> 
> Novi partner - osoba sa dvije ruke i puno razumijevanja koja me može zagrliti u virtualnom ili stvarnom svijetu (svejedno), muškog ili ženskog spola - dakle - prijatelj.... A partner u spremanju kolača na mogućim tulumima.  
> 
> Otvarate li vrata srca? - svakako.


jedan veeliki veeliki potpis  :Love:

----------


## Tata!

> Kao što znate Kuća u kojoj se nalazimo pokušava ovaj forum zadržati urednim i edukativnim, kako bi se svi u njemu lako snalazili kad nam treba informacija.
> Naravno pronađu se tu i topici koji nas uveseljavaju i beskrajno nasmijavaju, ali ne možemo imati hrpu takvih, jer bi sve vrlo brzo postalo teško za pratiti i moderirati.


joj tweety tweety... nemoj tako prebacivati vlastitu procjenu i odgovornost na nivo "više sile"! informativnost ("forum zadržati urednim i edukativnim") se slabo na ovom dijelu jednoroditeljskog foruma probija i drži najvažnijim čimbenikom, to bi trebalo biti i "Kući" jasno, ali se zato ističe bitan smisao u međusobno savjetodavnoj suradnji forumaša, razmjenjivanju iskustva, ublažavanju teških samačkih sudbina... ljudi u podforum jednoroditeljskih obitelji svraćaju željni utjehe i podrške, svraćaju po ljudski savjet iz životne prakse, a ne iz enciklopedije... rjeđe se dolazi po striktnu informaciju, a puno češće po razumijevanje i dobrohotnost, steći prijatelja, poznanika, srodnu dušu! Smijeh i dobro raspoloženje je najvrednija stvar koja vas ovdje može dočekati i ispuniti vam dan!

Stoga malo logičnog senzibiliteta molim, bez ovakve nepotrebne kritičnosti, a sve kao pod nazivnikom "dobre namjere"... ne boj se neće smijeh, vedrina i opuštenost ničime narušiti ozbiljnost foruma, ma niti "Kuće" draga moja moderatorice, pa se nemoj previše trudit smišljati što napravit s ovim topicom, nego otvori oči i pogledaj samo što uistinu privlači najviše popularnosti na ovom mjestu i čemu sami forumaši spontano otvaraju interes! 

Ovo je bilo vrlo blago i krajnje miroljubivo s moje strane, inače kad osjetim dublju licemjernost onda sam bitno oštriji, zasad dajem još uvijek šansu razumu i tretiram ovu tvoju opasku samo ishitrenom procjenom. Al bih ipak molio da nam osim ovog topica, nabrojiš evo samo još barem tri iz silne "hrpe takvih"... molim lijepo...

----------


## single

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kao što znate Kuća u kojoj se nalazimo pokušava ovaj forum zadržati urednim i edukativnim, kako bi se svi u njemu lako snalazili kad nam treba informacija.
> Naravno pronađu se tu i topici koji nas uveseljavaju i beskrajno nasmijavaju, ali ne možemo imati hrpu takvih, jer bi sve vrlo brzo postalo teško za pratiti i moderirati.
> 
> 
> joj tweety tweety... nemoj tako prebacivati vlastitu procjenu i odgovornost na nivo "više sile"! informativnost ("forum zadržati urednim i edukativnim") se slabo na ovom dijelu jednoroditeljskog foruma probija i drži najvažnijim čimbenikom, to bi trebalo biti i "Kući" jasno, ali se zato ističe bitan smisao u međusobno savjetodavnoj suradnji forumaša, razmjenjivanju iskustva, ublažavanju teških samačkih sudbina... ljudi u podforum jednoroditeljskih obitelji svraćaju željni utjehe i podrške, svraćaju po ljudski savjet iz životne prakse, a ne iz enciklopedije... rjeđe se dolazi po striktnu informaciju, a puno češće po razumijevanje i dobrohotnost, steći prijatelja, poznanika, srodnu dušu! Smijeh i dobro raspoloženje je najvrednija stvar koja vas ovdje može dočekati i ispuniti vam dan!
> 
> ...


joj tata oped dajem jedan veliki potpis..vec sam sama sebi dosadila danasnjim potpisima...no tako si lijepo sve napisao i napisao si sve moje misli...
i pozivam nas svih da se bacimo u nase oraspolozivanje i uzivamo u nasem virtualnom vedrom kutku, mjestu za jadikovke i smijanje do suza
veliki  :Love:  svima

----------


## newa

Totalno se slažem sa vama!!!!
Pustite nas na miru da se družimo i laprdamo.

----------


## single

onda newa kako je u slavoniji? je li pocelo grijati?..meni je tamo divota ona zuta polja suncokreta i crvema makova polja u 8.mjesecu...zaistinu predivno...he he..mogli bi se svi okupiti u nasoj lijepoj slavoniji na pikniku u sred polja...djeca nek uzivaju na svjezem zraku daleko od tehnologije...a mi pecemo rostilje..mljac mljac...sta kazete? i onda na sred polja pocnemo sa pranajamom smijeha he he....je li tko od vas probao i je li djelovalo?

----------


## single

joj ljudi di ste mi se razbjezali?
sta ima?

----------


## newa

Počelo je grijati... samo što ja baš ne vidim to sunce.
Radim dvokratno svaki dan i svake subote do 13 sati.
Tako da sam samo nedjeljom slobodna, pa baš previše ni ne idem u prirodu.

----------


## tweety

> joj ljudi di ste mi se razbjezali?


tu smo, ali ne vjerujem da si mene tražila   :Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## newa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj ljudi di ste mi se razbjezali?
> 
> 
> tu smo, ali ne vjerujem da si mene tražila


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
pa zasto ne? meni ce biti drago da se i ti s nama druzis i zezas...samo nam nemoj temu zatvoriti  :Nope:  

newa..mogu misliti kako ti je kad si dvokratno..ali zato vjerujem da nedelju itekako iskoristis....bolje ista nego nista..zar ne? a i kad dodu praznici budes sve nadoknadila
jassi imas jos kruha i vode za nas?  :Grin:  
tata jesi li nasao curama 'vatrogasce'?
stea kako si nam danas?
 :Love:

----------


## newa

ma već sam se navikla.
Mama mi čuva sina, tako da oko toga nemam brige.
Dođem doma na skuhano i oprano... ma stvarno sam sretna što je imam.  :Naklon:

----------


## tweety

> pa zasto ne? meni ce biti drago da se i ti s nama druzis i zezas...samo nam nemoj temu zatvoriti


singy  :Wink:  , ali ja nikad nisam rekla da ću zatvoriti topic (to te onaj smutljivac i mutikaša naveo na krivo razmišljanje   :Laughing:  ), samo sam predložila "sigurniji" put za bezbrižnu zabavu.
Npr. da smo skriveni od očiju javnosti, ja bi sad napisala da sam bila na sastanku sa prezgodnim odvjetnikom i da bi sad lupala glavom o zid, što se nisam počešljala i našminkala kad sam izlazila iz ureda, već došla ko divljakuša :lolić ko golić:, e a ovako to ne mogu napisati!!!

----------


## Tata!

ma *tweety* draga si ti nama, samo upadaj u kolo i ne budi čangrizavo gunđalo, ko oni mupetovci s balkona... lijepo se opusti, skini tu uniformu i uživaj - ovdje nisi na dužnosti, šefice!   :Razz:  
*
singlica*, Tata zapeo s vatrogascima, evo tražim ih, prizivam, al nema ni duše... rastrčali se po bregima zagorskim, svi iščeju koradea!

ma *jassi* daj rađe onda KRUHA I IGARA - vode bumo mi zis šlaufekima dopelali... ivracu toga!

*newa* naj jambrat navek, dopelaj nam dečeca, bumo ga dali singlici na čuvanje, ona navek kriči kak je još mlada, pa valda onda ima i zdrava križa još i hušne noge za bežanje... a tebe bumo bedunali kak princezu v šlafroku, i z guščjim lepezami hladili! normalnega, kaj ne, naj se sam na sekiranciju navleč...

*Stea* dobro si ti to zmislila i najpak lepe zkorigirala nove značenje i objašnjenje... da te nema trebalo bi te zmislit... neg lepe ti velim, zemi ščap zis Regine trstike, pak namuntiraj blinker, črveka na drot i zabaci ve kaj moreš dalše, a z onimi črlenimi štiklami ribeki buju sami skakali vun pred noge!!! jema ih jema, nek kaj da ih je, treba ih sam skoprcat nekak vun... i mam onda z njimi v rol, nek se živi pečeju i kuhaju,  :Sick:   pak ih koprći i okreći dok im skroz ne omehkne...  :Embarassed:   kožica, kožica, vrag te vužganu dal i zel, mam na žlundru misliš...  :Aparatic:  

......................

sunčece presvetlo sije,
magarac ko se skril nije,
ja idem!

evo, mali haiku za kraj... puca me poezija kad vidim kak je lepi dan!   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

eha bandooooooooooooo


hehee vidim idemo dalje

ja imadem i vode i kruha  a i igrati se znam

krasan dan, danas sam bila u poliklinici kod dr Hercigonja na razgovori radi tonijevog ponasanja i svega-zadovoljna sam, sve sam rekla,dogovorile smo se, imam posla ali cu uspijeti , iztulila sam kaj sam imala i sad necu piskiti, i idem opet za dva tjedna...ajme izmozdilo me je sve to ali ne klonem ja vise tako lako

kaj je u kokosinjcu....dogovor????  imamo kakvu ekskurziju na pomolu s decom i nama usidjelicama - muskim i zenskim ?

----------


## tweety

> krasan dan, danas sam bila u poliklinici kod dr Hercigonja na razgovori radi tonijevog ponasanja i svega-zadovoljna sam, sve sam rekla,dogovorile smo se, imam posla ali cu uspijeti , iztulila sam kaj sam imala i sad necu piskiti, i idem opet za dva tjedna...ajme izmozdilo me je sve to ali ne klonem ja vise tako lako


jesi zadovoljna?

----------


## tweety

> eha bandooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> hehee vidim idemo dalje


ma grrrrrrr, ma ne idemo

----------


## single

> jassi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> eha bandooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> hehee vidim idemo dalje
> 
> 
> ma grrrrrrr, ma ne idemo


ma i te kako da idemo... :D  :D  :D  :D 
samo vi meni dopeljite djete he he..mnogima sam pricuvala dijete jos kao klinka i oduvijek sam obozavala dijecu..a kako sam mlada mama na pocetku 20 ih i te kako imam energije....he he hevidi kako samo skakucem :D  :D  :D  :D   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

sorry jassi..ma ja jos nisam uspijela uhvatiti sta to s tonijem..je li sve ok? o cemu se radi?...nemoj da mi tulis vec ce optimizmom sve ici na bolje..sta god da je
evo male zabavljacice za djecu  :Joggler:   :Preskace uze:  
je li dovoljno?

ajde tata nagoni malo te vtrogasce....nemoj da cure izgore od zelje  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
a ti koga si izabrao za prvi rucak ili kavicu?

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

mene sigurno, ja sam mu najbliže   :Grin:

----------


## single

> mene sigurno, ja sam mu najbliže


a ja jos blize  :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Mislim stvarno...

ovo sto vi radite je CISTO CHATANJE.. i to NIJE dozvoljeno na forumu  :Nope: 

Ako se zelite predstaviti, slobodno to mozete napraviti na pdf "predstavite se", ako zelite vidjeti tko se krije iza kojeg nicka, prikljucite se temi "kako ste zamisljali forumase".

No CHATANJE nije dozvoljeno na ovom forumu.  Dozvoljena je diskusija na neku temu.  Prica samo da bi pricali nije dozvoljena   :No-no:

----------


## Tata!

Uf... evo još jedne policajke!!!  sam iskačete ko  :Teletubbies:  ajme kolko vas ima... a kaj reć neg:  :Predaja:  

Ja bog i bogmeć idem proć odavde! Na mjesta koja nisu ovak uštogljena i dopuštaju malo zdrave ljudske zafrkancije! Nikom to nebu štetilo, tim više kaj sam dosad vidio puno više bezveznijih komentara nevezanih opće za temu ili u takvom zloduhu s temom, pa i onih koji nisu čak ni bili "samo priča da bi se pričalo", neg niš, a ovo je bar bila konstruktivna sveopća veselica s bar malo optimističnog duha u vrevi probema, koja je plijenila okupljanjem... a kaj nije to cilj?!?

ak nesmemo - nesmemo, ak ste nas doživili ko nepoćudni element, OK!   :Klap:  

raste mi  :Sick:  od klišea i ograničenja, a nismo čak ni vulgarni, ni dosadni bili... kak bilo da bilo - lepe ste nas sterali! FALA LEPA!

 :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## single

joj ove dane sam bila ovako   :Laughing:   :Grin:   :Laughing:   :Grin:  
a sad sam ovako  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
pa molim lijepo kad se malo bolje pogleda forum je zapravo jedan veliki chat koliko ja znam mi svi chatamo na odredenu temu...da smo sad tu svi plakali kako vise ne mozemo u samoci itd..kako su nam dani jednolicni......itd bilo bi odmah dozvoljeno..a samo sta smo se malo dobronamjerno poveselili odmah hop policajke(kako bi tata rekao)..mogu samo reci da mi je izasno zao i krivo zbog toga...no ne zelim se predati zato tati kradem i bacam  :Predaja:  ...vec pokusajmo naci neku soluciju zajedno da se kao vesela ekipa odrzimo...
*pitanje za moderatore*:mozemo li otvoriti pod koji forum temu tipa...'razonoda za jednoroditelje?..ili nesto tako?
ili vi iz ekipe..imate kakvu ideju kamo bismo mogli i dalje komunicirati?...bilo mi je preljepo bar u virtualnom svijetu zezati se malo....
jos da se dolije sol na ranu ovaj post pisem po drugi put jer je prvi nestao..a sad se nadam da ce proci...

*ekipo ne dajmo se...pronadimo soluciju*
i pitala bih obe koji govorite o meiling listi kako to ide? jer ja nemam pojma o tome..no ako tamo moramo svi biti tu u isto vrijeme to je skoro pa nemoguce

----------


## single

a   :Sick:  mi vec do vrha

----------


## tweety

Single, znaš kad šalješ e-mail na više osoba-svi ga dobiju!
E onda ti svi imaju opciju odgovoriti a) samo tebi ili b) svima koje si ti navela kao primatelje.
Kad netko izabere opciju b), svi dobivaju njegov odgovor i nastane nešto slično topicu-odnosno lijepa zabava.
Naravno za to je potrebno izmijeniti e-mail adrese.
Ne znam kako sa drugim adresama, ali kod gmail-a je to baš lijepo posloženo, tako da prepiska zbilja izgleda kao topic.
Već sam rekla ako hoćete pošaljite mi email adrese pa ću ja složiti listu.
Naravno, tko neće da mu se zna pravi identitet nek si napravi adresu sa svojim nickom ili čim već želi.
Navijam za listu! :D .
Zbilja nije fer da čavrljamo kad se to već ni drugima ne dozvoljava.

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

to zvuči ok, ali ovako, dok je konverzacija "otvorenog" tipa, uvijek može neko novi da se uključi...

Šteta, baš je bio dobar ispušni ventil.
Stoput su mi dolazili valovi samosažaljenja i lošeg raspoloženja generalno, 
ali ovdje je sve nestajalo, pa i ono najteže, ostajao samo smijeh i osjećaj pripadnosti jednoj veseloj družini  :Preskace uze:

----------


## single

evo ja sam vama najzadnjima i najaktivnijim clanovima poslala mail..nadam se da cemo opet uprzo puniti redove..ako ne ovog foruma onda maila

----------


## single

jedino....bi rekla natasa...nece moci drugi clanovi da se dopisuju s nama...jedino ako pustite otkljucanu ovu temu pa se jednom netko javi.....

----------


## tweety

Ovaj topic će ostati otvoren tako da se svi koji žele mogu javiti i priključiti ovoj veseloj škvadri.
Ma vidjet ćete sad će postati uistinu zabavno.

----------


## newa

Ajme, nema me pol dana i gle šta se desilo!!!!
Šta... kakvu adresu trebam otvorit... gdje... kakav gmail?

----------


## tweety

newa, stavim te na listu sa ovom adresom koja ti je u profilu, pa kasnije ako budeš htjela mijenjati, mijenjaj.može?

----------


## newa

može!

----------


## tweety

ok....složim večeras...sad moram juriti puhati svijećice

----------


## newa

Tek sad vidim....
SRETAN ROĐENDAN!!!!!!  :Teletubbies:

----------


## single

i ja sad vidim
SRETAN RODENDAN
 :Love:

----------


## tweety

:Kiss:  
hvala curke!
Nije očelo dobro, kad sam sinoć skužila da je ročkas već danas (koma znam) i počela mi suza, suzu stizati...ali zato su najbolji prijatelji tu i vade situaciju na najbolji mogući način   :Heart:  .
Tako je Fran ipak od mene dobio role.
Hvala Andrei koja ih je vrijedno tražila u austriji dok sam ja mirno radila, jer sam znala da će poklon ipak biti kupljen.  :Heart:  

Sad nam idem složiti mejling, a onda kratko na spavanac. Noćas mu još moram napraviti papirnatu tortu, koju će sutra nositi u vrtić, jer više nema nošenja Ledo torti...a kakav je to ročkas bez puhanja!

----------


## Stea

Sretan rođendan   :Smile:  

Hvala kaj niste zaključali topic   :Smile:

----------


## jassi

SRETAN ROCKAS!!!!!!! nadam se da je sve ok proslo.....dragi moji tu ste kako vidim i to mi je drago...kud vi tu i ja  :Laughing:

----------


## Stea

Sad na temu - edukativno.

Čitala sam neki dan članak kak se neki čovjek ženio nekoliko puta. I kaže da je svaki put oženio ženu koja ga treba i onda su bili nesreti i razdvojili se. I onda je našao ženu koja ga ne treba nego je s njim jer ga voli i to joj je ok. I misli kak će s njom doživjeti duboku starost. 

Sviđa mi se ideja   :Smile:  

Tražim muškarca kojeg ne trebam  :D  :D  :D  i koji mene ne treba  :D  :D

----------


## newa

Mi prešli na majling... tko nam se hoće pridružiti neka se javi

----------


## jassi

dobra idea---ja sam u fazi da ne trebam i ne zelim nikoga i sigurno odasiljem takve vibre -pa se morti neko upeca sada  :Laughing:  

newa tam smo ali tu se drzimo dok ne stave kljuc u bravu  :Razz:

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Što se tiče novih partnera i nevjerovatnih mjesta gdje bi se oni mogli pronaći, mene tješi priča mojih roditelja koji su imali super brak!
I jedno i drugo su otprilike u isto vrijeme prekinuli višegodišnje veze, 
sreli se na jednom do bola bezveznom mjestu i par mjeseci kasnije -   :Love:  

 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## newa

Eto vidiš da čuda postoje   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## jassi

ja cekaaaaaaaam

----------


## single

> Sad na temu - edukativno.
> 
> Čitala sam neki dan članak kak se neki čovjek ženio nekoliko puta. I kaže da je svaki put oženio ženu koja ga treba i onda su bili nesreti i razdvojili se. I onda je našao ženu koja ga ne treba nego je s njim jer ga voli i to joj je ok. I misli kak će s njom doživjeti duboku starost. 
> 
> Sviđa mi se ideja   
> 
> Tražim muškarca kojeg ne trebam  :D  :D  :D  i koji mene ne treba  :D  :D


svida mi se ideja

----------


## Noa

E moje curke, znam da je to teško shvatiti ali nema ništa od  traženja, ako što ima doći doći će. U to sam se uvjerila tisuću puta u životu i kad sam bila cura nikad mi nisu  dolazili tipovi na večernjim izlascima! Uglavnom bi se skontali na dnevnim događanjima. Evo i sad se čujem sms-om i  telefonski s likom kojeg znam s ex-posla i s kojim sam si bila dobra godinama a da nisam ni promislila da bi mu se ja mogla sviđati i on meni. U sličnim smo, da ne kažem identičnim životnim situacijama, dajemo si nekakvu podršku i to je to. Možda dogovorimo i nekakav sastanak nakon nekog vremena , vidjet ćemo, nema tu forsiranja, što bude bude, ali hoću vam reći...treba se opustiti, raditi na sebi, uživati u životu i puf, pogodit će vas kad se najmanje budete nadale i to je to. Sve drugo nema smisla! SRETNO!  :Kiss:

----------


## zizi

> Mi prešli na majling... tko nam se hoće pridružiti neka se javi


evo javljam se.... ali ne kužim to s maling listom....help

----------


## zizi

maling= mejling

----------

